#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Пушкин и буддизм: «На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля».

## Сергей Горец

В далёком 1834 году великий русский поэт написал эти строки, которые мало вяжутся с традиционной русской культурой. Как это счастья нет? Какой такой покой? Какая воля? «Вольная воля» или, может, «воля к жизни», заставляющая мечтать, а мечта  —  лихая «доля», толкающая на «побег»? (Велик и могуч русский язык!)

Зато  одна эта строка как нельзя лучше объяснять весь смысл буддизма. Так, первые слова, «на свете счастья нет», абсолютно точно соответствую первой благородной истине буддизма: «Всё есть страдание». Мир наполнен не счастьем, но страданием.

«Но есть покой», - покой нирваны в буддизме означает как высшее бытие, так и высшую цель человеческого существования.

«И воля», - если исходить из «вольной воли», то есть Абсолютной свободы, ради которой лирический герой «замыслил побег», то эта «воля» созвучна идее Высшего Освобождения, которой буквально пронизана вся многовековая история Индии, включая буддизм: 

«Как же понимается освобождение от сансары, часто уподобляемой в индийских текстах болоту, в котором живые существа увязают, или океану, в котором они тонут? Очень по-разному: для недвойственной веданты освобождение – это обретение мистического гносиса, знания тождества истинного "я", подлинной самости человека (атман), и абсолютного духа (Брахмана), для санкхьи это разотождествление духа и материи, для теистической веданты – единение с личностным Богом, подобное единению влюбленных, для джайнизма – освобождение души от связи с неодушевленным миром, с материей, для буддизма Тхеравады – угасание страстей и влечений, пресечение неведения, для буддизма Махаяны – постижение своей собственной природы как природы Будды и осознание пустотности (понимаемой как отсутствие самобытия) сущего. Но в любом случае, это выход из круговращения сансары, прекращение перехода из одного существования в другое, конец страдательности и постоянной обусловленности одного состояния другим, выход из мира претерпевания в мир свободы (мокша, нирвана, кайвалья, мукти).  Именно свобода, абсолютная и трансцендентная, и образует высшую и безусловную ценность традиционной индийской культуры» (Е.А.Торчинов, «Пути философии Востока и Запада»). 

Философия жизни Артура Шопенгауэра, написавшего в 1818 году свой фундаментальный труд «Мир как воля и представление»,  впитала в себя великую восточную мудрость как индуизма, так и буддизма. «Философ пессимизма» Артур Шопенгауэр явно недолюбливал «философа оптимизма» Готрифда фон Лейбница,  провозгласившего концепцию лучшего из миров (по-французски —  “meilleur des mondes possibles”).  Бывший изгоем и непризнанным гением бо́льшую часть своей  жизни, Шопенгауэр  выразил своё отношение к оптимизму Лейбница весьма пространно, в полном соответствии с первой благородной истиной Гаутамы Будды:

«Если бы каждому из нас воочию показать те ужасные страдания и муки, которым во всякое время подвержена вся наша жизнь, то нас объял бы трепет, и если провести самого закоренелого оптимиста по больницам, лазаретам и камерам хирургических истязаний, по тюрьмам, застенкам, логовищам невольников, через поля битвы и места казни; если открыть перед ним все тёмные обители нищеты, в которых она прячется от взоров холодного любопытства, то в конце концов и он, наверное, понял бы, что это за meilleur des mondes possibles».

Что же касается «покоя» и «воли», то при желании можно истолковать «волю» как «волю к жизни» — онтологическую основа мира в философии Шопенгауэра. Эта основа бытия по своему характеру динамична, отождествляется с движением и противоположна покою. Отрицание, упразднение «воли к жизни», которая созвучна «жажде жизни» (тришна) в буддизме, означает достижение некоего метафизического «ничто», которое напоминает противопоставление нирваны и сансары:

«Мы же, напротив, открыто исповедуем: то, что остается после окончательного упразднения воли для всех тех, кто еще исполнен воли, есть, конечно, ничто. Но и наоборот: для того, в ком воля обратилась и отринула себя, этот наш столь реальный мир со всеми его солнцами и млечными путями — ничто».

С точки зрения эмпирического мира, мира сансары, нирвана – ничто.

С точки зрения нирваны, достигаемой в ходе Пробуждения, весь эмпирический мир, сансара – ничто.

Движение и покой, реальность эмпирическая и сверхэмпирическая, что за ними стоит? Именно в этом контексте, как онтологическом, так и гносеологическом, можно трактовать пушкинские строки и с точки зрения новой научной парадигмы: https://sites.google.com/site/realitywilllife/

Так, может, Пушкин в душе был буддистом? Нет, не формально, а на том глубинном философском уровне бессознательного, о котором Карл Густав Юнг сказал: «Глубоко в сознании человечество едино».

----------

Балдинг (31.05.2019), Жека (23.03.2015), Лери (02.04.2015), Фил (22.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Есть много других, столь же плодотворных тем. Дарю для дальнейшего обсуждения:

1. "Карл Густав Юнг и буддизм".
2. "Лермонтов и буддизм".
3. "Лейбниц и буддизм".
4. "Шопенгауэр и буддизм".
5. "Торчинов и буддизм".
6. "Бессознательное и буддизм"
7. "Сознательное и буддизм"
8. "Новая научная парадигма и буддизм"
9. "Ленин и печник"
10. (...)

И каждая из них - готовая и благодатнейшая тема для "бла-бла" могучего ментального разгула, "пира духа" и авторитетной диссертации, основанной на нем. 

А потом на этот "плод ума", преобразившийся в научный труд, будут ссылаться благодарные потомки... и защищать уже свои диссеры. И так - до бесконечности.  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (30.03.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> В далёком 1834 году великий русский поэт написал эти строки, которые мало вяжутся с традиционной русской культурой. Как это счастья нет? Какой такой покой? Какая воля? «Вольная воля» или, может, «воля к жизни», заставляющая мечтать, а мечта  —  лихая «доля», толкающая на «побег»? (Велик и могуч русский язык)
> 
> Движение и покой, реальность эмпирическая и сверхэмпирическая, что за ними стоит? Именно в этом контексте, как онтологическом, так и гносеологическом, можно трактовать пушкинские строки и с точки зрения новой научной парадигмы: https://sites.google.com/site/realitywilllife/
> 
> Так, может, Пушкин в душе был буддистом? Нет, не формально, а на том глубинном философском уровне бессознательного, о котором Карл Густав Юнг сказал: «Глубоко в сознании человечество едино».


Вы ,Сергей, правы в том смысле, что гениальный поэт- это мастер выстраивания архетипических сюжетов и где то сознательно или бессознательно, он описывает и желает возвращения к своей Будда-природе! В стихах его ,например  ,еще проскакивают аналоги представителей миров буддийской космологии ,как те 33 богатыря и Черномор , сходные с небесами 33х во главе с Индрой!
Но ,думаю, многие из русских поэтов интересовались и знали кое что из восточной философии напрямую: так строчки того же Максимилиана Волошина:"Свободы нет, но есть освобожденье" трудно как то интерпретировать без логики восточных  философскоих    подходов.

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015), Сергей Горец (22.03.2015), Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> В далёком 1834 году великий русский поэт написал эти строки, которые мало вяжутся с традиционной русской культурой. Как это счастья нет? Какой такой покой? Какая воля? «Вольная воля» или, может, «воля к жизни», заставляющая мечтать, а мечта  —  лихая «доля», толкающая на «побег»? (Велик и могуч русский язык!)
> 
> Зато  одна эта строка как нельзя лучше объяснять весь смысл буддизма. Так, первые слова, «на свете счастья нет», абсолютно точно соответствую первой благородной истине буддизма: «Всё есть страдание». Мир наполнен не счастьем, но страданием.
> 
> «Но есть покой», - покой нирваны в буддизме означает как высшее бытие, так и высшую цель человеческого существования.
> 
> «И воля», - если исходить из «вольной воли», то есть Абсолютной свободы, ради которой лирический герой «замыслил побег», то эта «воля» созвучна идее Высшего Освобождения, которой буквально пронизана вся многовековая история Индии, включая буддизм: 
> 
> «Как же понимается освобождение от сансары, часто уподобляемой в индийских текстах болоту, в котором живые существа увязают, или океану, в котором они тонут? Очень по-разному: для недвойственной веданты освобождение – это обретение мистического гносиса, знания тождества истинного "я", подлинной самости человека (атман), и абсолютного духа (Брахмана), для санкхьи это разотождествление духа и материи, для теистической веданты – единение с личностным Богом, подобное единению влюбленных, для джайнизма – освобождение души от связи с неодушевленным миром, с материей, для буддизма Тхеравады – угасание страстей и влечений, пресечение неведения, для буддизма Махаяны – постижение своей собственной природы как природы Будды и осознание пустотности (понимаемой как отсутствие самобытия) сущего. Но в любом случае, это выход из круговращения сансары, прекращение перехода из одного существования в другое, конец страдательности и постоянной обусловленности одного состояния другим, выход из мира претерпевания в мир свободы (мокша, нирвана, кайвалья, мукти).  Именно свобода, абсолютная и трансцендентная, и образует высшую и безусловную ценность традиционной индийской культуры» (Е.А.Торчинов, «Пути философии Востока и Запада»). 
> ...


Можно поделиться мнением? Мне думается тут ошибка в плане оценок нирваны и сансары. Буддистом Пушкин не был, скорее был больным человеком, у которого была масса психических отклонений, включая комплексы. А в целом он был еще и масоном, а раз так - это уже само по себе отрицание буддийских идей, как, впрочем, авраамизм.

----------


## Vega

> Можно поделиться мнением? Мне думается тут ошибка в плане оценок нирваны и сансары. Буддистом Пушкин не был, скорее был больным человеком, у которого была масса психических отклонений, включая комплексы. А в целом он был еще и масоном, а раз так - это уже само по себе отрицание буддийских идей, как, впрочем, авраамизм.


Какой ужас...

----------

Aion (22.03.2015), Aliona (22.03.2015), Жека (23.03.2015), Морис (23.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Есть много других, столь же плодотворных тем. Дарю для дальнейшего обсуждения:
> 
> 1. "Карл Густав Юнг и буддизм".
> 2. "Лермонтов и буддизм".
> 3. "Лейбниц и буддизм".
> 4. "Шопенгауэр и буддизм".
> 5. "Торчинов и буддизм".
> 6. "Бессознательное и буддизм"
> 7. "Сознательное и буддизм"
> ...


Мерси-с... 

"Итак, тема номер 2. "Лермонтов и буддизм".

"Уж не жду от жизни ничего я,
И не жаль мне прошлого ничуть.
Я ищу свободы и покоя!
Я б хотел забыться и заснуть!

Но не тем холодным сном могилы...
Я б желал навеки так заснуть,
Чтоб в груди дремали жизни силы,
Чтоб, дыша, вздымалась тихо грудь..."  --- есть где разгуляться буддисту... 

Лучше пусть будет "плод ума" и "пир духа", чем тот же Александр Сергеич напишет о "благодарных потомках": "мы ленивы и нелюбопытны".  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2015), Дэнни (22.03.2015), Жека (23.03.2015), Фил (22.03.2015)

----------


## Айвар

" Идея - это такая мысль, которая порождает бесконечное множество других мыслей." Но поэт, похоже, умеет останавливать этот поток множественности. То, что возникает, скорее, есть прекрасное мгновение, почти, материализованная вещь. 
Если так подходить к буддизму, то, пожалуй, это может осветить вещи по-новому.

----------


## Буль

> В далёком 1834 году великий русский поэт написал эти строки, которые мало вяжутся с традиционной русской культурой. Как это счастья нет? Какой такой покой? Какая воля? «Вольная воля» или, может, «воля к жизни», заставляющая мечтать, а мечта  —  лихая «доля», толкающая на «побег»? (Велик и могуч русский язык!)


Как далеко может завести незнание и буйная фантазия... 

"покой и воля" -- это вольный (авторский) перевод "Frieden und Freiheit". Масонство, если коротко сказать. Вы бы, прежде, чем что-то придумывать, поинтересовались у пушкинистов, когда и при каких обстоятельствах было написано это стихотворение.

----------

Дубинин (23.03.2015), Паня (23.03.2015), Рэлпей (23.03.2015), Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Как далеко может завести незнание и буйная фантазия... 
> 
> "покой и воля" -- это вольный (авторский) перевод "Frieden und Freiheit". Масонство, если коротко сказать. Вы бы, прежде, чем что-то придумывать, поинтересовались у пушкинистов, когда и при каких обстоятельствах было написано это стихотворение.


А пушкинист - это, видимо, Вы? Обладающий абсолютным знанием и полным отсутствием фантазии...

Насчёт "когда" было написано это стихотворение - потрудитесь осилить первые 3 слова: "В далёком 1834 году". Добавлю - опубликовано спустя полвека, в 1886 году.

Насчёт "обстоятельств" - "Обращено к жене. Написано, вероятно, летом 1834 г. в связи с неудавшейся попыткой выйти в отставку (см. письма к Бенкендорфу от 25 июня, 3 и 4 июля и письмо к Жуковскому от 4 июля; т. 10) и уехать в деревню. То же душевное состояние отразилось в письмах этого времени к жене". https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/Пора,...(Пушкин)

Насчёт "перевода" - "Немецкому языку в детстве, как сообщает в своих воспоминаниях О. С. Павлищева, Пушкин не учился. В записи этих воспоминаний сказано: «Немецкого же учителя у них <т. е. у Ольги и Александра Пушкиных> никогда не бывало; была одна гувернантка немка, но и та всегда говорила по-русски».6 Не лучше обстояло и в Лицее, где немецкий язык и даже немецкая литература преподавались на французском языке.7
23
О своем знании немецкого языка сам Пушкин говорил Ксенофонту Полевому: «Только с немецким не могу я сладить. Выучусь ему и опять всё забуду: это случалось уже не раз».1 Говорить это мог Пушкин не ранее осени 1826 года, когда он впервые познакомился с Полевым в Москве. А о 1826 же годе рассказывает и Шевырев: «Гете и Шиллера он не читал в подлиннике».2 Поэтому нельзя сказать, на каком языке он читал «Фауста». Возможно, что со слов Полевого писал и Булгарин в 1833 году: «Пушкин даже не мог постигнуть всех красот немецкой поэзии, ибо он не столь силен в немецком языке, чтобы понимать красоты пиитического языка»; и еще: «Может быть А. С. Пушкин теперь и понимает совершенно Байрона и Гете в подлиннике, но когда он начал писать, он не знал столько ни английского, ни немецкого языка, чтобы понимать высшую поэзию. Это всем известно».3"
http://feb-web.ru/feb/pushkin/texts/...p/rup-021-.htm

Так что, может, всё наоборот? Может, "Frieden und Freiheit" (нем. "Мир и свобода") - вольный перевод Пушкина? 
Пример:
Es ist Zeit, mein Freund, es ist Zeit! Ruhepuls fragt -
Fliegen, Tag für Tag, und jede Stunde dauert
Ein Stück des Lebens, und Sie und ich zusammen
Erwarten Sie, um zu leben ... Und siehe da - die just-Toten.
Glück in der Welt, aber es gibt Frieden und Freiheit.
Ich habe lange beneidenswerten Aktien geträumt -
Die langen, müden Sklaven, entwickelte ich eine Flucht
In der Wohnung der weiteren Arbeiten und sauber neg.
http://lyrics-und-ubersetzungen.com/...moj-drug-pora/

Хотя, как известно, что русскому хорошо, то немцу - ....

----------

sergey (23.03.2015), Алик (23.03.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Так значит Вы придерживаетесь этой новой научной парадигмы? 


> Движение и покой, реальность эмпирическая и сверхэмпирическая, что за ними стоит? Именно в этом контексте, как онтологическом, так и гносеологическом, можно трактовать пушкинские строки и с точки зрения новой научной парадигмы: https://sites.google.com/site/realitywilllife/


 Но можно послушать этого Сергея Горского, чтобы понять кто есть кто. 
Религиозное движение в духе Нового поколения отличается всеядностью всего культурного наследия человечества, но "свет" освобождения несут проповедники, такие как Сергей Горский или Сергей Горец?

----------


## Сергей Горец

Уважаемый Айвар! Я очень рад что Вы "послушали" и  поняли кто есть кто. Извините, но Вы мне ещё меньше интересны, чем я Вам. Поэтому, в отличие от Вас интересоваться Вашими ФИО я не собираюсь. Желаю Вам обрести "покой и волю"!

----------


## Shus

> ......Но ,думаю, многие из русских поэтов интересовались и знали кое что из восточной философии напрямую: так строчки того же Максимилиана Волошина:"Свободы нет, но есть освобожденье" трудно как то интерпретировать без логики восточных  философскоих    подходов.


В "интелелктуальные массы" "восточная философия" пришла гораздо позже времени жизни А.С. Пушкина.
Отправным пунктом начала этого процесса считается публикация в 1879 году знаменитой поэмы Э. Арольда «Свет Азии» (The Light of Asia) о жизненном пути царевича Сиддхартхи Гаутамы, достигшего просветления и ставшего Буддой, которая произвела настоящий фурор в интеллектуальных кругах Европы, доселе ничего не знавших о Будде и буддизме.

P.S. Кстати есть перевод на русский

----------

Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы ,Сергей, правы в том смысле, что гениальный поэт- это мастер выстраивания архетипических сюжетов и где то сознательно или бессознательно, он описывает и желает возвращения к своей Будда-природе! В стихах его ,например  ,еще проскакивают аналоги представителей миров буддийской космологии ,как те 33 богатыря и Черномор , сходные с небесами 33х во главе с Индрой!
> Но ,думаю, многие из русских поэтов интересовались и знали кое что из восточной философии напрямую: так строчки того же Максимилиана Волошина:"Свободы нет, но есть освобожденье" трудно как то интерпретировать без логики восточных  философскоих    подходов.


Волошин без сомнения был "в теме".
Все его творчество об этом говорит.

----------

Дэнни (23.03.2015), Сергей Горец (23.03.2015)

----------


## sergey

> В "интелелктуальные массы" "восточная философия" пришла гораздо позже времени жизни А.С. Пушкина.
> Отправным пунктом начала этого процесса считается публикация в 1879 году знаменитой поэмы Э. Арольда «Свет Азии» (The Light of Asia) о жизненном пути царевича Сиддхартхи Гаутамы.


О буддизме, может быть, и не знали, но об индийской философии в целом в Европе узнали раньше. Ещё Гете был знаком с ней, насколько я знаю. Шопенгауэр, как известно, был знаком с индийской философией, если не с буддизмом. Американцы Эмерсон и Торо писали о Ведах и кажется Гите.

----------

Сергей Горец (23.03.2015), Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> О буддизме, может быть и не знали, но об индийской философии в целом в Европе узнали раньше. Ещё Гете был знаком с ней, насколько я знаю. Шопенгауэр, как известно, был знаком с индийской философией, если не с буддизмом. Американцы Эмерсон и Торо писали о Ведах и кажется Гите.


"Буддизм — это самая высшая религия" (Артур Шопенгауэр).

----------

Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> "Буддизм — это самая высшая религия" (Артур Шопенгауэр).


Шопенгауэр все таки буддизм изучал сам и воспринял его как нигилизм. Интересно, что он читал? ПК?
Явно до Чандракирти не дошел.
И привил нигилистическое представление о буддизме своему ученику Ницше.
Хотя было бы очень интересно, что было бы, восприми он и Ницше буддизм правильно!

----------

Дэнни (23.03.2015)

----------


## sergey

Что касается стихотворения, вот статья,
http://lib.pushkinskijdom.ru/LinkCli...3D&tabid=10358
где автор пишет в связи со стихотворением о философии стоиков, с которой Пушкин, видимо, был знаком, и с которой были знакомы европейские авторы, которых читал Пушкин, например Монтень. А вообще тема бегства из городской суеты в уединенную жизнь в деревне была по-моему одной из тем в европейской культуре того времени.
Например тот же Державин писал в "Жизни Званской" (1807), у него была усадьба "Званка":



> ...
> Зачем же в Петрополь на вольну ехать страсть,
> С пространства в тесноту, с свободы за затворы,
> Под бремя роскоши, богатств, сирен под власть
> И пред вельможей пышны взоры?
> 
> Возможно ли сравнять что с вольностью златой,
> С уединением и тишиной на Званке?
> Довольство, здравие, согласие с женой,
> ...

----------

Алик (24.03.2015), Жека (23.03.2015), Сергей Горец (23.03.2015), Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Жека

Мне кажется, что великие умы (а Пушкин, Лермонтов, Шопенгауэр и др), безусловно, заслуживают такого определения,  - они обладают способностью видеть глубоко и познавать Истину пронзительно, даже не имея на руках буддийских текстов. Другое дело, что они видят Первую благородную истину (дуккху), но не могут видеть ясно Путь, хотя и чувствуют в душе, что он заключается в отбрасывании жажды к этой самой жизни.

----------

Сергей Горец (23.03.2015), Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Желаю Вам обрести "покой и волю"!


))) Или иными словами: Умри неверный! Если, Вы восприняли это как личностный наезд. сожалею, извините. Просто Ваше фио очень созвучно с автором опуса. 

Нет, действительно, интерсно сформулировать парадигму эпохи Пушкина, впрочем, как парадигму нашего времени, страны, нации. 
В религии буддизма тоже есть парадигма. Она выражена в четырех благородных истинах.
(В исламе, например она звучит так (но надо произносить на арабском) - Нет Бога кроме Аллаха и Магомет пророк Его.)
Вообще, правильный подход к парадигме (сформулированная парадигма), может съэкономить массу времени и нервов. А

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Мне кажется, что великие умы (а Пушкин, Лермонтов, Шопенгауэр и др), безусловно, заслуживают такого определения,  - они обладают способностью видеть глубоко и познавать Истину пронзительно, даже не имея на руках буддийских текстов. Другое дело, что они видят Первую благородную истину (дуккху), но не могут видеть ясно Путь, хотя и чувствуют в душе, что он заключается в отбрасывании жажды к этой самой жизни.


«Взволнованно я с улыбкой сказал: "Гераклит знал это!" "Да. Гераклит знал это", —  ответил Бейтсон на мою улыбку. "И Лао-Цзы!" "Конечно. И все эти деревья. Логика для них не работает". "Чем же они её заменяют?" "Метафорой". "Метафорой?" "Да, метафорой. Именно так работает вся ткань взаимосвязей. Метафора лежит в самом основании живого".
…Таким образом, метафора  — это логика, на которой построен весь мир живого, а поскольку это также и язык поэтов, то Бейтсону очень нравилось соединять фактические утверждения с поэзией» (Фритьоф Капра, «Уроки мудрости»).

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Что касается стихотворения, вот статья,
> http://lib.pushkinskijdom.ru/LinkCli...3D&tabid=10358
> где автор пишет в связи со стихотворением о философии стоиков, с которой Пушкин, видимо, был знаком, и с которой были знакомы европейские авторы, которых читал Пушкин, например Монтень.


Советую эту статью почитать  "пушкинисту" Бао. Не дилетанты пишут - РОССИЙСКАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ НАУК ИНСТИТУТ РУССКОЙ ЛИТЕРАТУРЫ (ПУШКИНСКИЙ ДОМ). В ней подробно, под микроскопом, на 55 страницах разбирается коротенький, на 8 строчек, стих Пушкина, который тем не менее стал культовым. Масса упоминаний об английских, французских, античных источниках, но ни о одного о том, что это "вольный (авторский) перевод "Frieden und Freiheit". Бао, откуда Вы это взяли? Назовите источник, пожалуйста. 

Зато автор статьи пишет: "Поиск значимых интеллектуальных контекстов удобнее всего вести, отталкиваясь от опорных концептов исследуемого текста. Пушкинское противопоставление счастья — покою и воле отсылает нас к одному из главных вопросов этической философии: вопросу о природе человеческого счастья".

Автор объясняет это на основе античной философии. Но разве не бросается в глаза, что ещё лучше это объясняется с точки зрения буддизма? 
И объяснить это можно не тем, что Пушкин интересовался буддизмом, а тем, что архетипы мышления здесь абсолютно идентичны. А архетипы, как показал Юнг, и лежат подспудно в основе нашего мышления. 

"Юнг, испытав более мощное воздействие проявлений человеческой психики – как своей собственной, так и чужой, – до конца прошел путь, указанный Кантом и Фрейдом, пока не обнаружил в этих поисках свой святой Грааль: это были универсальные архетипы, которые в своей мощи и сложнейшем разнообразии всегда сопровождали человека, будучи определяющими в человеческом опыте".
http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/tarna01/txt12.htm#1

----------

Фил (23.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> В "интелелктуальные массы" "восточная философия" пришла гораздо позже времени жизни А.С. Пушкина.
> Отправным пунктом начала этого процесса считается публикация в 1879 году знаменитой поэмы Э. Арольда «Свет Азии» (The Light of Asia) о жизненном пути царевича Сиддхартхи Гаутамы, достигшего просветления и ставшего Буддой, которая произвела настоящий фурор в интеллектуальных кругах Европы, доселе ничего не знавших о Будде и буддизме.
> 
> P.S. Кстати есть перевод на русский


Кто же был этот Арольд? Я ,думаю, он еще чем то вдохновился в свою очередь ,ведь ,наверное,  было достаточно  и не очень официальных источников знаний типа архивов библиотек или антикварных изданий и книг из частных коллекций

----------


## Shus

> Кто же был этот Арольд? Я ,думаю, он еще чем то вдохновился в свою очередь ,ведь ,наверное,  было достаточно  и не очень официальных источников знаний типа архивов библиотек или антикварных изданий и книг из частных коллекций


Ну да, искать лениво, проще спросить.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Арнольд,_Эдвин
Вместе с Анагарикой Дхармапалой основал знаменитое "Общество Махабодхи" (потом отошел от дел).  
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Общество_Махабодхи (но лучше прочитать на английском, в русском варианте сэр Арнольд почему-то отсутствует).

----------


## Дэнни

> Ну да, искать лениво, проще спросить.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Арнольд,_Эдвин
> Вместе с Анагарикой Дхармапалой основал знаменитое "Общество Махабодхи" (потом отошел от дел).  
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Общество_Махабодхи (но лучше прочитать на английском, в русском варианте сэр Арнольд почему-то отсутствует).


Да, нет, не лень:  http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%91%D1%8...8%D1%80%D0%B5/
Источники в Европе с времен до н.э.
"И друг степей -калмык" (А. С. Пушкин) :https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C1%F3...EC%FB%EA%E8%E8

----------


## Aion

Улыбнуло.  :Smilie: 

В Китае поставили памятник отцу «усской» литературы

----------

Сергей Горец (27.03.2015)

----------


## Spirit

Это значит, что в русской ментальности, культуре и системе понятий есть предрасположенность к буддизму.
Но стиль и систему предстоит создать.

Разумеется, буддистом Пушкин не был. Но, думаю, если бы познакомился с ним, то очень заинтересовался бы!..

 :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Горец (29.03.2015), Фил (28.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Это значит, что в русской ментальности, культуре и системе понятий есть предрасположенность к буддизму.
> Но стиль и систему предстоит создать.
> 
> Разумеется, буддистом Пушкин не был. Но, думаю, если бы познакомился с ним, то очень заинтересовался бы!..


Спасибо! Согласен на 100%!
Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью!https://youtu.be/V2hhqveEGDg  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Это значит, что в русской ментальности, культуре и системе понятий есть предрасположенность к буддизму.
> Но стиль и систему предстоит создать.


И неплохо бы ещё вспомнить, что само слово «Будда» сродни русскому слову «будить». И по смыслу в обоих языках означает Пробуждённого. Ни в английском, языке международного общения, ни во французском, ни в других европейских языках такого близкого звучания и смысла нет, хоть все относятся к относятся к одной индоевропейской языковой семье. Зато есть другие совпадения: так,  русское слово Бог и индийское Бхага значат одно и то же (Вспомните «Бхагавадгиту» —  «Песнь Божества»).  Цифра 3 (три) по-русски и на санскрите (а также на английском —  "Three"  и французском —  "Trois") звучат одинаково. Имя древнеиндийского бога огня Агни легко запомнить любому  русскому человеку. Буддийские «Джатаки» (рассказы о перевоплощениях Будды) очень созвучны русскому «Жития». Слово "трын" на санскрите значит "трава" на русском, "балабол" на санскрите значит "болтливый ребёнок" на русском, "пиво" на санскрите значит "питьё" на русском. Слова "яма", "куча", "вал" звучат на обоих языках абсолютно одинаково. Поэтому существует более сотни практически идентичных совпадений древнейших слов  (Смотрите: http://antiqu.narod.ru/sanskrit.htm )

----------

Алик (30.03.2015), Жека (30.03.2015), Нико (29.03.2015), Фил (29.03.2015)

----------


## Spirit

Я думаю, в наступающем гиперинформационном мире буддизм будет одним из главных системообразущих факторов.

Во-первых по интеллектуальному потенциалу.
Во-вторых значительной частью этого мира будут модернизировавшиеся страны дальневосточной расы - Япония, Корея, Китай - где буддизм это уже традиция.

Да и в Западную культуру буддизм уже давно интегрирован как составная часть культуры.

Другое дело, что это не должен быть процесс механического переноса уже существующих традиций.
Мне представляется, что общественное развитие буддизма больше напоминает развитие науки, чем развитие религии. Вот сравните современные математику, физику, химию и биологию с тем, какими они были в 19, 17, 14 веках. Примерно то же самое.

Между прочим, я люблю читать труды математиков и физиков этих веков - как люди пытались представить соответствующие сущности. Сейчас несколько формальный подход, хоть и эффективный при коллективном усилии.

Вот так и Западный буддизм, включая русский как составную часть, необходимо развивать на основе академической буддологии, с поощрением изучения традиционных практик.

Кстати, я вот пытаюсь совместить концептуально буддизм с анархизмом - два моих больших увлечения. Но это - частное моё частное политическое усилие. Там как раз подборка произведений из русской классики в качестве подтверждения вышеизложенного в теме.
http://forum.ngs.ru/board/vybory/fla...=1&per-page=50

----------

Сергей Горец (30.03.2015), Фил (29.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

> И неплохо бы ещё вспомнить, что само слово «Будда» сродни русскому слову «будить».


Угу, а ещё и по ирладски: "бухать", так же "неплохо бы ещё вспомнить"...




> так,  русское слово Бог и индийское Бхага значат одно и то же


так, русское слово... таких тут было много. Весеннее обострение. Далее я цитирую экземпляр, как из учебника психиатрии:




> (Вспомните «Бхагавадгиту» —  «Песнь Божества»).  Цифра 3 (три) по-русски и на санскрите (а также на английском —  "Three"  и французском —  "Trois") звучат одинаково. Имя древнеиндийского бога огня Агни легко запомнить любому  русскому человеку. Буддийские «Джатаки» (рассказы о перевоплощениях Будды) очень созвучны русскому «Жития». Слово "трын" на санскрите значит "трава" на русском, "балабол" на санскрите значит "болтливый ребёнок" на русском, "пиво" на санскрите значит "питьё" на русском. Слова "яма", "куча", "вал" звучат на обоих языках абсолютно одинаково. Поэтому существует более сотни практически идентичных совпадений древнейших слов


Психиатры, вы где???

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Угу, а ещё и по ирладски: "бухать", так же "неплохо бы ещё вспомнить"...


Бао, не дрейфте, "мы Вас вылечим, алкоголики - это наш профиль!"https://youtu.be/qRllNulT_j8

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Психиатры, вы где???


Держитесь, Бао, выезжаем!
https://youtu.be/LmIOorIwzOk

Будет Вам "Frieden und Freiheit" в палате номер 6, где Наполеон лежит...  :Smilie: 
"Плохая им досталась доля", отсутствует "покой и воля"...
Там и санскрит подучите.

----------


## Сергей Горец

Согласно мнению многих учёных, одним из центров возникновения современной цивилизации являлась область Средней Азии. Это мнение перекликается с библейско-кораническим утверждением о том, что именно сюда после изгнания из рая был сброшен Адам. 
По мере роста населения люди покидали места своего первоначального обитания и расселялись по всей земле. Отсюда вытекает вывод о том, что разнообразные языки возникли из одного праязыка-основы. 
Этот первобытный народ известен под названием ариев. Как считают индийские языковеды, из племён ариев, ушедших на запад, образовались народы, говорящие на германских, романских и других арийских языках. Из племён, ушедших на север, возникли языки славян, тюрков и литовцев. Племена, отправившиеся на восток, образовали две группы. Одна из них осталась на территории современного Ирана, где через мидийский язык сформировался современный язык фарси. 
Другая группа через Гиндукуш и долину Кабула пришла в Индию. Именно в этой группе впоследствии сложился санскрит, из которого через народныe языки (пракриты) возникли современные индоарийские языки. 
Приведённые ниже данные показывают, что между языками близлежащих стран существует большое сходство, а языки отдалённых друг от друга стран значительно отличаются:



санскрит	хинди	русский	литовский	немецкий	английский	латынь
пита	пита	отец	tevas	Vater	father	pater
мата	мата	мать	moteris	Mutter	mother	mater
б'рата	б'аи	брат	brolis	Bruder	brother	frater
духита	д'и	дочь	dukteris	Tochter	daughter	filia
три	тин	три	tris	drei	three	tres
агнис	аг	огонь	agnis	Feuer	fire	ignis
акшус	анк'	око	akis	Auge	eye	oculo
самйога	санг'	союз	sajuga	Union	union	unio
тара	ситара	звезда	zvaigzde	Stern	star	stella
Примечание: знак ' означает лёгкое придыхание (этот знак называется апостроф и используется в украинском языке).

Этот факт говорит о том, что языковые различия не являются исходными, а появились гораздо позднее. 
Арии, переселившиеся в Индию, говорили на так называемом ведическом санскрите, который ещё называют деванагари – "[языком] из обители богов". Большая часть Вед написана именно на этом языке. Значительно более поздний отшлифованный язык "Махабхараты", "Рамаяны" и произведений Калидасы известен как эпический санскрит. Язык остальной литературы на санскрите называют классическим санскритом.

"Учебник психиатрии":
http://dokumentika.org/lt/slav/sansk...-russkiy-yazik

----------


## Shus

> Согласно мнению многих учёных, одним из центров возникновения современной цивилизации являлась область Средней Азии....


Ну так дело известное: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Андроновская_культура
И их предшественники: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ямная_культура



> Другая группа через Гиндукуш и долину Кабула пришла в Индию....


И не только. 
Самой восточной ветвью индоевропейцев были таримские тохары/юечжи (территория современного китайского Синьцзяна). В частности, великий переводчик-реформатор Кумараджива был тохаром и выучил китайский язык только в плену. Именно от тохаров буддизм и пришел в Китай.
См.:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Таримские_мумии 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Куча_(государство)
 и пр.

Памятник Кумарадживы недалеко от Кучи (Синьцзян):




Вообще к самой ранней лингвистической теории расселения народов за последние десятилетия много ясности добавилось.

----------

Сергей Горец (30.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Ну так дело известное:


Спасибо за замечание по существу, Shus.

К сожалению, дело-то известное, но не для всех. Для некоторых "пушкинистов" это - тёмный лес. А оттуда они рвутся "на волю, в пампасы". :Smilie: 

"Гамкрелидзе и Иванов выделяют следующие этапы членения индоевропейской языковой области[17]:
Период единства;
Разделение праиндоевропейского языка на два диалектных ареала: А (праанатолийский, пратохарский и праитало-кельто-иллирийский диалекты) и В (прагермано-балто-славянский и праарийско-греческо-армянский диалекты).
Отделение праанатолийцев.
Разрыв между ареалами А и В;
Выделение пратохарского языка и разделения ареала В на две части: прагермано-балто-славянскую и праарийско-греческо-армянскую;
Период существования прагреческого, праармяно-арийского, прабалто-славянского, прагерманского, праиталийского, пракельтского, пратохарского и праанатолийского языков. При этом имели место контакты между прагреческим и праармяно-арийским; праармяно-арийским и прабалто-славянским; прагерманским, праиталийским и пракельтским;
Выделение праармянского языка".
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Праиндоевропейский_язык

Бао, Вы знаете, кто упомянутый здесь Иванов?  Вячесла́в Все́володович Ива́нов:     https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иванов...лодович

Его труды, по Вашему высокочтимому мнению, тоже "учебник психиатрии"?

----------


## Сергей Горец

> так, русское слово... таких тут было много. Весеннее обострение.


Ещё одно "весеннее обострение":

"В этот момент Сиддхартха Гаутама, царевич из клана Шакьев, исчез, и в мире появился Будда (Buddha) — Пробужденный, Просветленный (санскритский корень buddh тот же самый, что и в русских словах «будить», «пробуждаться»..." (Е.А.Торчинов, "Введение в буддизм").

----------


## Алик

Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет  "ation".    :Smilie:

----------

Жека (30.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
> В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове, где перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет  "ation".


Грация. Пассия.

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Грация. Пассия.


Пассия - passion (страсть, страстное увлечение), а, что касается грации, то, видать, англичане не знают, увы, такого слова  :Smilie: .

----------


## Буль

Золяция.

----------


## Нико

> Пассия - passion (страсть, страстное увлечение), а, что касается грации, то, видать, англичане не знают, увы, такого слова .


Почему не знают? Grace для начала)))

----------

Буль (30.03.2015), Жека (30.03.2015), Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пассия


На русском это не означает "страсть", это означает девушку. "Моя пассия сейчас такая-то").

----------

Буль (30.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> На русском это не означает "страсть", это означает девушку. "Моя пассия сейчас такая-то").


Но есть слово "пассионарий"

----------


## Нико

> Грация. Пассия.


По версии Алика, gration и passation, что ли? :Facepalm:

----------

Буль (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но есть слово "пассионарий"


Есть такое слово, конечно. Но что оно означает? "Страстный человек"?)))

----------


## Дубинин

Как шпион- во вражьем стане, шифровал буддизм свой Пушкин,
Гению не трудно было- поместить ученье тантры- в легкомысленные вирши.
В виде "Божьего хотенья"- преподал он мудры- тантры- и.. никто не догадался..
На санскрите- на славянском, к Просветленью за три жизни, путь в стихах им был указан.
Только мудрые потомки, отыскали расшифровку, передачи кратких линий, нам оставленных поэтом..

----------

Vega (30.03.2015), Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Мяснов (30.03.2015), Нико (30.03.2015), Паня (01.04.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Нравится гекзаметр. Как значимо последнее слово.

----------


## Сергей Горец

О, Запад есть Запад, Восток есть Восток, и с мест они не сойдут,
Пока не предстанет Небо с Землей на Страшный Господень суд.
Но нет Востока, и Запада нет, что племя, родина, род,
Если  Дубинин c Пушкиным  лицом к лицу в руку перо берёт?

----------


## Айвар

Гекзаметр на ближнем западе, а хайку на дальнем востоке.

----------


## Буль

> По версии Алика, gration и passation, что ли?


Ну, уж не знаю. Тут лучше самого Алика спросить. Уж не думаешь же ты что он бездумно скопировал это из интернета, не разобравшись в сути? Я уверен, что он с лёгкостью приведёт здесь "50000 (*!!!* :EEK!: ) английских слов"...

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

традесканция...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

Пистолета глас зловещий- словно взмах травинки куша, - завершил "нирманакайю" благородного рожденья.
И людей- времён упадка, вдохновляют неизменно, все намтары "пушкинистов" и трёх-томные садханы..

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

Особенно весело: лоция => lotion  :Kiss:  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, уж не знаю. Тут лучше самого Алика спросить. Уж не думаешь же ты что он бездумно скопировал это из интернета, не разобравшись в сути? Я уверен, что он с лёгкостью приведёт здесь "50000 (*!!!*) английских слов"...


А может быть, даже и Пушкина с лёгкостью переведёт на ирландский язык). Мы же не знаем всех гениев в нашем Отечестве!

----------


## Нико

> Особенно весело: лоция => lotion


"магазин" - это magazine ведь)

----------

Буль (30.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

> "магазин" - это magazine ведь)


ну... всё-таки не "терция"!  :Wink:

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Есть такое слово, конечно. Но что оно означает? "Страстный человек"?)))


Этимология указывает на дукху, если по-буддийски: 



> *Пассионарный*
> Происходит от лат. passionarium «мартиролог», далее из passio (passionem) «страдание; страсть», далее из pati «терпеть, претерпевать; страдать, мучиться», далее из праиндоевр. *pei «ранить, болеть». ©


 :Smilie:

----------

Нико (30.03.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Этимология указывает на дукху, если по-буддийски:


Из lurkmore: 


Во время отдыха в сталинских курортах Гумилёв размышлял на тему «а какого вообще рожна всякие Александры Македонские да Чингисханы начинают завоёвывать мир»? И пришёл к выводу: есть такие мутанты среди людей, которым идея в голове важнее благополучия своего, родных и даже самой жизни, попутно запилив доставляющую копипасту.
По Гумилёву, сабж заключается в готовности индивида к самопожертвованию во имя любой, даже самой бредовой идеи. Пассионарий не может жить спокойно, а должен либо стать героем, либо претворить в жизнь свои идеи. Хикки, отравившийся из-за несчастной любви, к их числу не относится. В принципе понятие пассионарий близко к параноику. А некоторые виды паранойи полностью подпадают под определение пассионарности, в частности, религиозная, паранойя изобретательства.
По оригинальной мысли, пассионарность — это потенциал к активной деятельности и прогрессу. Соответственно, «пассионарий» можно использовать в качестве ругательства, обозначающего гиперактивность на грани с шизофренией. 95% случаев употребления сего недотермина возникают в контексте жалоб на недостаток свершений.
Любимым пассионарием Гумилёва, кстати, был Чингисхан.

----------

Aion (26.05.2019), Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

На свете счастья нет.
Но есть на свете Пушкин.

----------

Aion (26.05.2019), Нико (30.03.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

Пушкин - это наше всё, а Церетели - это наше везде.

В том числе и на Нью-Йоркщине.



И я там был, мёд-пиво пил,
По усам текло, да в рот не попало.

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Нико (30.03.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну... всё-таки не "терция"!





> Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
> В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет "ation".


С "терцией", по версии автора, всё очень просто: это tertion  :Big Grin:  Потому что tersion звучит как-то не по-английски).

----------

Буль (30.03.2015)

----------


## Vega

> На свете счастья нет.
> Но есть на свете Пушкин.


И Заболоцкий.




> Как мир меняется! И как я сам меняюсь!
> Лишь именем одним я называюсь,
> На самом деле то, что именуют мной, —
> Не я один. Нас много. Я — живой
> Чтоб кровь моя остынуть не успела,
> Я умирал не раз. О, сколько мертвых тел
> Я отделил от собственного тела!
> И если б только разум мой прозрел
> И в землю устремил пронзительное око,
> ...

----------

Aion (26.05.2019), Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Нико (30.03.2015), Фил (30.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И Заболоцкий.


Заболоцкий - это вообще! Небожитель!




> У животных нет названья.
> Кто им зваться повелел?
> Равномерное страданье -
> Их невидимый удел.
> 
> Бык, беседуя с природой,
> Удаляется в луга.
> Над прекрасными глазами
> Светят белые рога.
> ...

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, весь я не умру — душа в заветной лире
> Мой прах переживет и тленья убежит —
> И славен буду я, доколь в подлунном мире
> Жив будет хоть один пиит.


Это ведь про свободу!!! (Хотя и не про покой)))

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, весь я не умру — душа в заветной лире
> Мой прах переживет и тленья убежит —
> И славен буду я, доколь в подлунном мире
> Жив будет хоть один пиит.
> 
> 
> Это ведь про свободу!!! (Хотя и не про покой)))


Пиитов мало нас, не каждому позволим
С собой соединить, бегущих тленья мрак.
НебА рвани сперва, и выпей водки море, 
Умри, стань знаменит и может-быть.. тогда...

----------

Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пиитов мало нас, не каждому позволим
> С собой соединить, бегущих тленья мрак.
> НебА рвани сперва, и выпей водки море, 
> Умри, стань знаменит и может-быть.. тогда...


Пиитов не хотим...Упоминать их тело? 
Но всё-таки пришлось соединить их враз,
Ведь "Пушкин и буддизм" --  насущна тема, 
И потому страдаем каждый час.

----------

Shus (30.03.2015), Дубинин (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Пиитов не хотим...Упоминать их тело? 
> Но всё-таки пришлось соединить их враз,
> Ведь "Пушкин и буддизм" --  насущна тема, 
> И потому страдаем каждый час.


Насколько чист- душой, настолько грязен телом, под "граундом" почти, при жизни погребён, 
Не алчет тел никто- немытого поэта.. эх..гусиное перо, и вьюга за окном..

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пиитов не хотим...Упоминать их тело? 
> Но всё-таки пришлось соединить их враз,
> Ведь "Пушкин и буддизм" --  насущна тема, 
> И потому страдаем каждый час.


Шансон, мля  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Шансон, мля


А Вы хотели Пушкина???)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А Вы хотели Пушкина???)


Я хочу ничего не хотеть.

----------

Дубинин (30.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А может быть, даже и Пушкина с лёгкостью переведёт на ирландский язык). Мы же не знаем всех гениев в нашем Отечестве!


Нико, я Вас чем-то обидел? Или Вы за компанию язвите?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я Вас чем-то обидел? Или Вы за компанию язвите?


Нет, Боже упаси! Просто понравились Ваши правила моментального изучения аглицкого...

----------


## Алик

> Нет, Боже упаси! Просто понравились Ваши правила моментального изучения аглицкого...


Перечитайте, пожалуйста:
Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет "ation".

Я не писал про моментальное изучение английского языка, это Вы  придумали. Хотелось бы узнать, что в этом сообщении неверно ( то, что в правилах бывают исключения, Вы, конечно, в курсе :Smilie:  ).

----------


## VladimirS

Прекрасная тема  :Smilie:  

Я, в другом (праздном) форуме, когда-то приводил примеры , как , казалось бы далекие от буддизма люди (музыканты в моем случае) пели ну просто сто процентов буддисткие мысли, метафоры и всё такое прочее. Поразительные созвучия.

Я буду искать , вспоминать и представлю мои примеры здесь.

А эту тему хоть печатай на бумаге и лежи, читай, наслаждайся :-)

----------

Нико (31.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

[QUOTE=Алик;700836]Перечитайте, пожалуйста:
Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет "ation".




> Я не писал про моментальное изучение английского языка


Вы сообщили как "за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов". Это 2/3 оксфордского словаря. С таким словарным запасом можно с уверенностью говорить о знании языка, близком к совершенному. Очень немногие коренные британцы обладают таким словарным запасом...




> то, что в правилах бывают исключения, Вы, конечно, в курсе


Да, это исключение вы описали: "Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет "ation". О других вы не упомянули.

Милиция.

----------


## Алик

[QUOTE=Бао;700919]


> Перечитайте, пожалуйста:
> Как за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов:
> В русском языке есть много слов, оканчивающихся на "ция" или " сия". Если вместо этих окончаний написать "tion" или "sion", то получится то же самое, только уже по английски. Исключение - если в русском слове перед "ция" или " сия" стоит гласная, то английский вариант будет "ation".
> 
> 
> 
> Вы сообщили как "за минуту выучить 50000 английских слов". Это 2/3 оксфордского словаря. С таким словарным запасом можно с уверенностью говорить о знании языка, близком к совершенному. Очень немногие коренные британцы обладают таким словарным запасом...
> 
> 
> ...


СЕКРЕТ ОКОНЧАНИЙ -TION, -SION
Team "English is mine" | 11.09.2013 | Статьи | Комментариев нет
Могли бы вы оспорить человека, который сказал бы, что без труда может помочь Вам выучить несколько десятков тысяч английских слов за пару минут? «Конечно же, это невозможно» — наверное каждый бы подумал про себя. Так думал и я, пока раз на раз мне не попался некий ценный материал, который в свое время весьма подкрепил мой английский.

В чем же секрет этих окончаний? И что они имеют общего с заучиванием такого множества слов? Схема проста. В русском языке большое количество слов имеют окончание «-ция» и «-сия»: профессия, нация, сессия и т.д. Английский язык имеет аналоги этим словам. Важно помнить следующие: 99% русских слов с окончаниями «-ция, -сия», в английском языке имеют тот же самый корень с окончаниями «-tion, -sion».

СЕКРЕТ ОКОНЧАНИЙ  «-TION» , «-SION»
Russian	English
корень + ция	корень + tion
корень + сия	корень + sion
Пример:

революция – revolution;
информация – information;
локация – location;
модернизация – modernization;
провокация – provocation;
сессия – session;
профессия – profession;
комиссия – commission;
депрессия – depression;
трансмиссия – transmission;
Также имеется несколько десятков слов заканчивающиеся на «-зия», для которых действует данное правило:

иллюзия – illusion;
коррозия – corrosion;
диффузия – diffusion;
провизия – provision;
Таких слов, как уже было написано выше, насчитывается несколько десятков тысяч и число их постоянно растет. В основном, все эти слова приходят из научной деятельности, и применять их в повседневной речи скорей всего вы будете редко. Но, тем не менее, вы, не зная смысла слова, уже будете готовы его перевести без особого труда. Таким образом, можно заключать пари с вашими близкими. Главное – правильная подача. Поэтому пользуйтесь на здоровье!
http://english-is-mine.ru/secret-endings-tion-sion/

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Алик;700956]


> СЕКРЕТ ОКОНЧАНИЙ -TION, -SION
> Team "English is mine" | 11.09.2013 | Статьи | Комментариев нет
> Могли бы вы оспорить человека, который сказал бы, что без труда может помочь Вам выучить несколько десятков тысяч английских слов за пару минут? «Конечно же, это невозможно» — наверное каждый бы подумал про себя. Так думал и я, пока раз на раз мне не попался некий ценный материал, который в свое время весьма подкрепил мой английский.
> 
> В чем же секрет этих окончаний? И что они имеют общего с заучиванием такого множества слов? Схема проста. В русском языке большое количество слов имеют окончание «-ция» и «-сия»: профессия, нация, сессия и т.д. Английский язык имеет аналоги этим словам. Важно помнить следующие: 99% русских слов с окончаниями «-ция, -сия», в английском языке имеют тот же самый корень с окончаниями «-tion, -sion».
> 
> СЕКРЕТ ОКОНЧАНИЙ  «-TION» , «-SION»
> Russian	English
> корень + ция	корень + tion
> ...


Браво!!!

----------


## Нико

> Также имеется несколько десятков слов заканчивающиеся на «-зия», для которых действует данное правило:


Шизофрезия -- shisofression.

----------


## Буль

Сентенция  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

Вот прицепились то к человеку!  :Smilie: 
Шизофрезия - такого слова вообще нет, а шизофрения - так и будет schizophrenia.

Другое дело, что я читал про случай, когда один из советских ученых плохо зная язык пытался такИ что-то объяснить своему коллеге англофону.
И вместо слова "концепция" использовал "conception" чем немало своего собеседника повеселил, поскольку это слово используется для обозначения зачатия.
Но все равно же его поняли  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (01.04.2015), Алик (02.04.2015), Альбина (12.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот прицепились то к человеку! 
> Шизофрезия - такого слова вообще нет, а шизофрения - так и будет schizophrenia.
> 
> Другое дело, что я читал про случай, когда один из советских ученых плохо зная язык пытался такИ что-то объяснить своему коллеге англофону.
> И вместо слова "концепция" использовал "conception" чем немало своего собеседника повеселил, поскольку это слово используется для обозначения зачатия.
> Но все равно же его поняли


А "презерватив" -- это ведь preservative по-английски?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> А "презерватив" -- это ведь preservative по-английски?


Ну вообще есть такое слово.
Вот иностранцы говорили по русски вместо "обновить страницу" (refresh page) - освежить страницу  :Smilie: 
Свежая страница! Замечательно  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вообще есть такое слово.
> Вот иностранцы говорили по русски вместо "обновить страницу" (refresh page) - освежить страницу 
> Свежая страница! Замечательно


Preservative - это то, что кладут в продукты, вообще-то. А так-то condom. Я к чему всё это пишу? К тому, что предложенный Аликом метод быстрого изучения английского может не сработать :Wink:

----------

Фил (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Preservative - это то, что кладут в продукты, вообще-то. А так-то condom. Я к чему всё это пишу? К тому, что предложенный Аликом метод быстрого изучения английского может не сработать


Может и еще к чему то...

----------


## Нико

> Может и еще к чему то...


Не шутите со мной.)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не шутите со мной.)


ྻНе до шуток.) Просто я подумал, что Вы скорее сторонница курса ускоренного изучения английского Илоны Давыдовой, а не Алика)

----------


## Нико

> ྻНе до шуток.) Просто я подумал, что Вы скорее сторонница курса ускоренного изучения английского Илоны Давыдовой, а не Алика)


Нет, какое там. Английский почти 40 лет изучаю, с момента рождения)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, какое там. Английский почти 40 лет изучаю, с момента рождения)))


Это точно, твой рюкзак языков (английский- немецкий- французкий-тибетский)- вызывает приступ высотобоязни)))

----------


## Нико

> Это точно, твой рюкзак языков (английский- немецкий- французкий-тибетский)- вызывает приступ высотобоязни)))


Немецкого там нет).

----------


## Дубинин

> Немецкого там нет).


Ты-же вроде его в Ин Язе попутно- того? И помница  в Дхарамсале- с посланцами фатерлянда- бойко гутарила..

----------


## Дэнни

> Нет, какое там. Английский почти 40 лет изучаю, с момента рождения)))


Мне тоже примерно 32 года ,но я не стал изучать языки с колыбели мне показалось, что можно общаться  телепатически!

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне тоже примерно 32 года ,но я не стал изучать языки с колыбели мне показалось, что можно общаться  телепатически!


Так она написала, что только изучает 40 лет, а может она как Ломоносов- уже переростком- лет с 20 "момент рождения в новую жизнь" пережила- значит ей сейчас 60 или больше ?)))

----------


## Нико

> Ты-же вроде его в Ин Язе попутно- того? И помница  в Дхарамсале- с посланцами фатерлянда- бойко гутарила..


Не, в иньязе были английский и французский только. Тибетский пришёл позже. И мне пока не 60 лет)))

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, в иньязе были английский и французский только. Тибетский пришёл позже. И мне пока не 60 лет)))


Это как в анеке, да? : )

-- Ой, Клавдия Петровна, вы такая умная!
-- Я не умная. Я -- опытная. А была бы умной, не была бы такой опытной.

----------

Паня (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это как в анеке, да? : )
> 
> -- Ой, Клавдия Петровна, вы такая умная!
> -- Я не умная. Я -- опытная. А была бы умной, не была бы такой опытной.


Юй Кан, а Вам *обязательно* надо прицепиться?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Юй Кан, а Вам *обязательно* надо прицепиться?


Мимо тёщиного дома я без шутки не хожу  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.04.2015), Альбина (11.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015), Паня (01.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а Вам *обязательно* надо прицепиться?


Ну надо ж как-то уравновешивать, к примеру, вот это:




> Какие тут все умные, я просто поражаюсь...)))


? 
И потом -- праздник же, наш, всех недопробуждённых! : )
Потому -- всенепременный проздрав вот таким вумным макаром...

----------


## Дэнни

> Так она написала, что только изучает 40 лет, а может она как Ломоносов- уже переростком- лет с 20 "момент рождения в новую жизнь" пережила- значит ей сейчас 60 или больше ?)))


))) Это прекрасно, что  человек овладел в этой текущей жизни "техникой рождения в новую жизнь"  ,теперь она может пользоваться этим каждые 10-20 лет и похоже это где-то так- время можно останавливать!)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, в иньязе были английский и французский только. Тибетский пришёл позже. И мне пока не 60 лет)))


Не дано понять мужчине-лет число отроковицы. Снял- ведёшь- переживаешь-ждёшь суда за малолетку,
Дева скинув одеянья- сняв протез, и зубы вынув, предстаёт совсем нагая- пред глазами сластолюбца.
И герой нахмурив брови- дело сделает сурово (но на всякий случай вспомнит- номер службы ритуальной.))

И мораль сей басни грустной- бойся дев в расскраске броской, обмануть они мечтают- добродетельного мужа,
Изгаляются недобро- половой инстинкт терзая- верен будь руке умелой- одиноких утешенью.

----------

Мяснов (02.04.2015), Паня (01.04.2015), Фил (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Не дано понять мужчине-лет число отроковицы. Снял- ведёшь- переживаешь-ждёшь суда за малолетку,
> Дева скинув одеянья- сняв протез, и зубы вынув, предстаёт совсем нагая- пред глазами сластолюбца.
> И герой нахмурив брови- дело сделает сурово (но на всякий случай вспомнит- номер службы ритуальной.))


Практика Чод не прошла бесследно!))

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну надо ж как-то уравновешивать, к примеру, вот это:
> 
> 
> ? 
> И потом -- праздник же, наш, всех недопробуждённых! : )
> Потому -- всенепременный проздрав вот таким вумным макаром...


Юй Кан, мне придётся ответить Вам вот так:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=142&v=Ps3MCJeFb54

----------

Фил (01.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, мне придётся ответить Вам вот так:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=142&v=Ps3MCJeFb54


Как по мне, в день всех недопробуждённых песня не про мир во всём мире, а про наобормот, -- неправильная. 
Потому давайте бум считать, что я ничего не понял (как оно и есть на самом деле)? : )
А если про мир, то придётся Вам чуток другое: простить мну. Ибо больше со Скорпио-Драконом поделать ничо низзя. %)
Договорились? : )

----------


## Нико

> Как по мне, в день всех недопробуждённых песня не про мир во всём мире, а про наобормот, -- неправильная. 
> Потому давайте бум считать, что я ничего не понял (как оно и есть на самом деле)? : )
> А если про мир, то придётся Вам чуток другое: простить мну. Ибо больше со Скорпио-Драконом поделать ничо низзя. %)
> Договорились? : )


Ага. С Марсом-Венерой тоже мало что можно сделать). Песня про это). Когда девочку жёстко стучат по башке, она должна ответить же).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага. С Марсом-Венерой тоже мало что можно сделать). Песня про это). Когда девочку жёстко стучат по башке, она должна ответить же).


Ладно. Тогда простю -- я, а Вы продолжайте свою войну... : )

----------


## Нико

> Ладно. Тогда простю -- я, а Вы продолжайте свою войну... : )


У меня она ещё не закончена. Мирная буддийская война)))

----------


## Нико

Юй Кан, Вы, видимо, не поняли тонкого юмора. Из-за возраста?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы, видимо, не поняли тонкого юмора. Из-за возраста?


Моего пожилого ЧЮ в аккурат хватает токмо на то, чтоп простить любую умность... %)
А что? : )

----------

Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня она ещё не закончена. Мирная буддийская война)))


Ну тогда... Мужики, фсе!

----------


## Балдинг

> Юй Кан, мне придётся ответить Вам вот так:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=142&v=Ps3MCJeFb54


off. Здравствуйте, Нико. Спасибо за ссылку на интересную интерпретацию Цоевской песни.

[У меня вот Геннадий Юрич то и дело из головы нейдет. И вот на клипе опять вспомнился. Последнее, что видел от него на БФ -- это сообщение о повестке. А там вроде как перемирие сейчас, а Геннадия Юрьевича не видно в конференции. Тревожно мне]

----------

Нико (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> off. Здравствуйте, Нико. Спасибо за ссылку на интересную интерпретацию Цоевской песни.
> 
> [У меня вот Геннадий Юрич то и дело из головы нейдет. И вот на клипе опять вспомнился. Последнее, что видел от него на БФ -- это сообщение о повестке. А там вроде как перемирие сейчас, а Геннадия Юрьевича не видно в конференции. Тревожно мне]


Да не посылают без учебки сразу к ворогу- без войны активной. Гоняют где-нибудь- и телефон может- без инета- дешёвый - дабы не искушать коллег по геройству.

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Не дано понять мужчине-лет число отроковицы. Снял- ведёшь- переживаешь-ждёшь суда за малолетку,


Жена ушла, от сына нет ни строчки,
Цепочка нескончаемая бед,
Одна осталась радость в жизни - дочка,
Соседская, ей 19 лет. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.04.2015), Богдан Б (06.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (03.04.2015), Дубинин (01.04.2015), Кузьмич (01.04.2015), Мяснов (02.04.2015), Паня (02.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Горец

> Не, в иньязе были английский и французский только. Тибетский пришёл позже.


Два джентльмена встречаются в Лондоне, на Trafalgar Square:

-Which watch?
-Six watch!
-Such much?
-For whom how...
-MGIMO finished?
-Ask!
 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.04.2015), Дэнни (01.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Юй Кан, мне придётся ответить Вам вот так:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=142&v=Ps3MCJeFb54


Шикарно. Шикарное исполнение и аранжировка.
Мы присутствуем при новом мифотворчестве.
Великая Отчечественная как далекий миф накладывается на Цоя, который сам по себе уже миф-легенда, только более близкий.
Оригинал "Кукушки" из тех, кто будет потреблять этот миф уже никто и не знает. "Черный альбом", 1990 год.
Таким образом, как в ретроспективе история схлопывается: Иван Грозный, Петр I - все приблизительно одно и то же.
Так и здесь!

----------

Алик (02.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Ага. С Марсом-Венерой тоже мало что можно сделать). Песня про это). Когда девочку жёстко стучат по башке, она должна ответить же).


Как это Марс-Венера полускорпион -полувесы или же Овенн-Телец ?

----------


## Нико

> Шикарно. Шикарное исполнение и аранжировка.
> Мы присутствуем при новом мифотворчестве.
> Великая Отчечественная как далекий миф накладывается на Цоя, который сам по себе уже миф-легенда, только более близкий.
> Оригинал "Кукушки" из тех, кто будет потреблять этот миф уже никто и не знает. "Черный альбом", 1990 год.
> Таким образом, как в ретроспективе история схлопывается: Иван Грозный, Петр I - все приблизительно одно и то же.
> Так и здесь!


А вы не поверите, но эта ссылка была дана только для того, чтобы привезти Учителя в Москву из Монголии. Примерно так приходится сражаться. Не привыкать, конечно....)

----------

Фил (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Буддистки пагранцов валили из снайперских винтовок?

----------


## Нико

> Пагранцов валили из снайперских винтовок?


Завалим ещё)

----------


## Дубинин

> Завалим ещё)


Может как-то договориться- взятка? Не по хрис.. тоесть не по буддистки как-то?

----------


## Нико

> Может как-то договориться- взятка? Не по хрис.. тоесть не по буддистки как-то?


Как говорится, "не учи меня жить". Лучше дай денежек. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Как говорится, "не учи меня жить". Лучше дай денежек. )


Не дам- не благая это карма- деньги на хрень изводить- типа приезды лам и прочее.

----------


## Фил

> А вы не поверите, но эта ссылка была дана только для того, чтобы привезти Учителя в Москву из Монголии. Примерно так приходится сражаться. Не привыкать, конечно....)


Вот что еще подумалось.
Ведь те кто не знают ни Цоя, ни "Черный альбом", ни Великой Отчественной войны, вполне себе могут совместить несовместимое и представить, что песня "Кукушка" так называется в честь снайперов-кукушек (неважно, что так называли снайперов-финнов в кампании 1939 года), конкретно - в честь советской девушки-снайпера.

Невообразимый слепленный снежный ком пустых по сути псевдо-знаний. А что с ним будет лет через 1000-2000?

Насколько нелепы при этом "доказательства" и "дискуссии" типа "А в Каноне про это не написано!", "А в сутрах написано так!", "А джатаки - это не учение Будды", "А Нагаржуна - это не буддизм!"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.04.2015), Дубинин (02.04.2015), Нико (02.04.2015), Паня (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Шикарно. Шикарное исполнение и аранжировка.
> Мы присутствуем при новом мифотворчестве.


Ещё бы аранжировка не была шикарной, там же Костя Меладзе свою гениальную руку приложил...

----------

Фил (02.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Невообразимый слепленный снежный ком пустых по сути псевдо-знаний. А что с ним будет лет через 1000-2000?


Странноватая логика... Если относиться к песням как к источникам достоверного знания и изучать историю, опираясь только на них, то это -- наив или глупость в любом случае. Ибо правда даже талантливого текстовика (и/или поэта) может разительно отличаться от правды исторической, оставаясь правдой, служащей необходимому -- с т.зр. того же текстовика/поэта -- эмоциональному (а не рациональному) восприятию.




> Насколько нелепы при этом "доказательства" и "дискуссии" типа "А в Каноне про это не написано!", "А в сутрах написано так!", "А джатаки - это не учение Будды", "А Нагаржуна - это не буддизм!"


Почему нелепы? Не раз и не два приходилось участвовать в таких. И они вполне плодотворны, если, образно говоря, уши оппонента не обращены вовнутрь и он готов рассматривать предлагаемые ему доводы более или менее (или хотя бы -- время от времени : ) бесстрастно... Как было, скажем, в споре с толкованием восемнадцати авеник, с "Читтаматра -- не буддизм" и не только. : )
Это не говоря о том, что при публичной полемике не раз и не два бывало, что тот или иной фрагмент/аспект учения оба оппонента толкуют в чём-то искажённо.

В общем, обобщать такие дела надо бы тщательнЕе и лучше -- без риторич возгласофф. : )

----------


## Нико

Скорпио-Дракон есть страшное сочетание, Юй Кан. То же самое можно сказать про Венеру-Марс в Тельце). Короче, остаётся только обсуждать Пушкина и буддизм, а то мы тут отвлеклись слегка  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скорпио-Дракон есть страшное сочетание, Юй Кан. То же самое можно сказать про Венеру-Марс в Тельце). Короче, остаётся только обсуждать Пушкина и буддизм, а то мы тут отвлеклись слегка


В мире нет ничего по-настоящему страшного, если не уверять себя в обратном и учиться при этом извлекать пользу даже из неприятного/некомфортного...
У меня же при упоминании зодиакальных знаков не было идеи устрашить. Имелось в виду, что, поскольку исправить мну невозможно, надлежит милосердно простить. А пошло меряние и про войну... %)
Тему же, чтоб не было ни к кому пустых претензий и мстительного оффтопно-флудного гоняния оффтопо-флудеров, давно уже следует перенести в разговорные.

----------


## Нико

> В мире нет ничего по-настоящему страшного, если не уверять себя в обратном и учиться при этом извлекать пользу даже из неприятного/некомфортного...
> А тему, чтоб не было ни к кому пустых претензий и оффтопно-флудного гоняния оффтопо-флудеров, давно уже следует перенести в разговорные.


Пусть топикстартер и перенесёт. А то... ещё немного, и я перейду на "Цветаева и буддизм". Там тоже материалов полно)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пусть топикстартер и перенесёт. А то... ещё немного, и я перейду на "Цветаева и буддизм". Там тоже материалов полно)))


Полагаю, что на безрыбье : ) истолковать в свете буддизма можно кого угодно, пристрастно подгоняя под.
Но что касается творч-ва Марины Ивановны, то там столько страстей и эмоций, что какой там буддизм? Ну, разве что от противного... : )

----------


## Дубинин

Узаконим эту тему- стихоплётсвом неумелым, 
Что угодно здесь напишем- лишь разбавим прозу рифмой,
В назидание потомкам- пустословные забавы,
Оправдают нашим внукам- бесполезные занятья..

----------

Нико (02.04.2015), Паня (02.04.2015), Фил (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Полагаю, что на безрыбье : ) истолковать в свете буддизма можно кого угодно, пристрастно подгоняя под.
> Но что касается творч-ва Марины Ивановны, то там столько страстей и эмоций, что какой там буддизм? Ну, разве что от противного... : )


А Вы полагаете, что страсть -- не есть буддизм? Я вот так не думаю почему-то)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы полагаете, что страсть -- не есть буддизм? Я вот так не думаю почему-то)


Говорю же: толкуя при-страст-но можно сыскать буддизм не то, что у МИЦ, а даже в "Майн кампф". Почему-то. : )

----------


## Нико

> Говорю же: толкуя при-страст-но можно сыскать буддизм не то, что у МИЦ, а даже в "Майн кампф". Почему-то. : )


Не, там буддизма нету никакого. Буддизм есть в созидательном, добром сердце. Даже если оно одержимо страстью, эту страсть можно использовать в благих целях, не для причинения вреда живым существам, а для собственного развития.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, там буддизма нету никакого. Буддизм есть в созидательном, добром сердце. Даже если оно одержимо страстью, эту страсть можно использовать в благих целях, не для причинения вреда живым существам, а для собственного развития.


Можно, но у поэтов/прозаиков задачи другие. : )) Больш-ву из них, даже из самых талантливых, важнее всего самовыражение, индульгирование, сублимация...
В общем, и у них, куда ни кинь, -- сплошной собственный почемутый буддизм. %)

----------


## Нико

> Можно, но у поэтов/прозаиков задачи другие. : )) Больш-ву из них, даже из самых талантливых, важнее всего самовыражение, индульгирование, сублимация...
> В общем, и у них, куда ни кинь, -- сплошной собственный почемутый буддизм. %)


"Прозаик? Про каких ещё заек?" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Согласна!

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Прозаик? Про каких ещё заек?" Согласна!


Спасибы нету -- не верю! : )

На полях, о поэтах и толкователях.
Был такой, если знаете, вор-бродяга-разбойник по имени Франсуа Вийон, писавший в свободное от неблагих занятий не токмо на воровском жаргоне, но и просто мудрейшие, ёмкие по глубине и т.д. гениальные вирши.
Так вот, как рассказывала моя знакомая, закончившая МГИМО, один из преподавателей философии в сём благородном заведении был страшно удивлён, когда ему пояснили из аудитории, что вийоновское "От жажды умираю над ручьём..." написано французским изгоем, а не даосским мудрецом...
Оно, может, и легенда, но показательная. : )

----------


## Нико

> Спасибы нету -- не верю! : )
> 
> На полях, о поэтах и толкователях.
> Был такой, если знаете, вор-бродяга-разбойник по имени Франсуа Вийон, писавший в свободное от неблагих занятий не токмо на воровском жаргоне, но и просто мудрейшие, ёмкие по глубине и т.д. гениальные вирши.
> Так вот, как рассказывала моя знакомая, закончившая МГИМО, один из преподавателей философии в сём благородном заведении был страшно удивлён, когда ему пояснили из аудитории, что вийоновское "От жажды умираю над ручьём..." написано французским изгоем, а не даосским мудрецом...
> Оно, может, и легенда, но показательная. : )


Так преподаватели философии даже в МГИМО не семи пядей во лбу бывают)

----------

Фил (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Так, может, Пушкин в душе был буддистом? Нет, не формально, а на том глубинном философском уровне бессознательного, о котором Карл Густав Юнг сказал: «Глубоко в сознании человечество едино».


Если практиковать, то будешь таким же талантливым, как Пушкин, Юнг и все остальные вместе взятые. Даже начальное владение философией буддизма дает прикурить любому философу или знатоку жизни. Наропа, например, спорил с 500 учеными, переспаривал их, потом менялся местами и переспаривал еще раз.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так преподаватели философии даже в МГИМО не семи пядей во лбу бывают)


Правда-правда, честно-честно?! А Юй Кан-то и не знал. %)
Нико, и тут уловившая самое важное, такая, оказывается, умная, что я просто теряюсь...
А что по этому поводу думает Майя -- даже страшно представить. : )

----------


## Фил

> Странноватая логика... Если относиться к песням как к источникам достоверного знания и изучать историю, опираясь только на них, то это -- наив или глупость в любом случае. Ибо правда даже талантливого текстовика (и/или поэта) может разительно отличаться от правды исторической, оставаясь правдой, служащей необходимому -- с т.зр. того же текстовика/поэта -- эмоциональному (а не рациональному) восприятию.


 Через 1000-2000 лет ретроспектива сожмется и будет казаться, например, как одно и то же, что Цой родился в 1965 году или в 1925.
Я об этом. 
У Вас есть хоть один источник "достоверного знания" ???
"Историческая правда" это такой же оксюморон, как "бухгалтерская точность".

----------

Нико (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Правда-правда, честно-честно?! А Юй Кан-то и не знал. %)
> Нико, и тут уловившая самое важное, такая, оказывается, умная, что я просто теряюсь...


Ну так вузов престижных в Москве, если говорить про лингвистику, было всего три, Юй Кан. МГИМО, МГУ и... и.. МГЛУ, как его стали потом называть). Ваша покорная слуга училась в последнем... Но при том знала всё, что происходит в двух первых).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Через 1000-2000 лет ретроспектива сожмется и будет казаться, например, как одно и то же, что Цой родился в 1965 году или в 1925.
> Я об этом.


Кому такое будет казаться? Невеждам или тем, кому оно без разницы? Так оно и сейчас/всегда так. В чём вопрос "об этом" в свете "Невообразимый слепленный снежный ком пустых по сути псевдо-знаний. А что с ним будет лет через 1000-2000?", если это -- нор-маль-но? : )




> У Вас есть хоть один источник "достоверного знания" ???


Да: собственный опыт с опорой на опыт других людей и существ (тут -- о мудрых : )... (Это если не трогать таблицу умножения и т.п. вполне достоверные азы. : )
Если же не верите никому и ничему, полагая любое знание недостоверным -- ваше полное левое право. 
Только вот не нужно бы вводить в сомнение по-любому поводу других, риторически сея свою неуверенность во всём -- везде. Ибо это -- с т.зр. правильного буддизма -- неправильно: по отношению, скажем, к тому же буддистскому знанию.




> "Историческая правда" это такой же оксюморон, как "бухгалтерская точность".


Выражение "бух. точность" -- образное. Потому сердито выдавать его за окс-юморон... %)
А если нет никакой исторической правды, то откуда и о чём хлопоты касательно того же "снежного кома пустых..."?

В общем, если сказать по-простому, Вы напрочь ошибочно подошли к анализу текста популярной песни с точки зрения анализа её, исходя из той же оксюморонной, как петерь : ) оказывается, исторической правды... Или -- неправды? : )

----------


## Нико

> В общем, если сказать по-простому, Вы напрочь ошибочно подошли к анализу текста популярной песни с точки зрения анализа её, исходя из той же оксюморонной, как петерь : ) оказывается, исторической правды... Или -- неправды? : )


Не обессудьте уж, Юй Кан. Но тут не только вы один умный))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так вузов престижных в Москве, если говорить про лингвистику, было всего три, Юй Кан. МГИМО, МГУ и... и.. МГЛУ, как его стали потом называть). Ваша покорная слуга училась в последнем... Но при том знала всё, что происходит в двух первых).


Так я ж и говорю: мало того, что опытная, так ещё и умная. : )) Чего петерь не так?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не обессудьте уж, Юй Кан. Но тут не только вы один умный))).


Ну. Кажен же сам себе -- самый самый умник, а то и умница : ), ибо чужой ум -- чужой и есть, т.е. -- глупый... Так?

Кто не дурак, не знаю я.
Дурак -- не категория
ни для меня, ни для тебя...
Кто умный повод для битья?
Не я, не я, не я!

Когда болит живот души,
хвост распуши и -- не спеши:
Себя раз плюнуть задушить
и так проткнуть, что не зашить...
Терпи: дыши, дыши!..
И т.д. Чем не буддизм! : )

----------

Aion (26.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Кому такое будет казаться? Невеждам или тем, кому оно без разницы? Так оно и сейчас/всегда так. В чём вопрос "об этом" в свете "Невообразимый слепленный снежный ком пустых по сути псевдо-знаний. А что с ним будет лет через 1000-2000?", если это -- нор-маль-но? : )
> 
> 
> Да: собственный опыт с опорой на опыт других людей и существ (тут -- о мудрых : )... (Это если не трогать таблицу умножения и т.п. вполне достоверные азы. : )
> Если же не верите никому и ничему, полагая любое знание недостоверным -- ваше полное левое право. 
> Только вот не нужно бы вводить в сомнение по-любому поводу других, риторически сея свою неуверенность во всём -- везде. Ибо это -- с т.зр. правильного буддизма -- неправильно: по отношению, скажем, к тому же буддистскому знанию.
> 
> 
> Выражение "бух. точность" -- образное. Потому сердито выдавать его за окс-юморон... %)
> ...


Вы - безошибочны?
Вообще очень тяжело читать тест с орфографическими и синтаксическими ошибками, которые Вы зачем-то намеренно делаете, я уже не понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать. Хотите "косить под дурачка" что ли? Вы же не дурак...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так вузов престижных в Москве, если говорить про лингвистику, было всего три, Юй Кан. МГИМО, МГУ и... и.. МГЛУ, как его стали потом называть). Ваша покорная слуга училась в последнем... Но при том знала всё, что происходит в двух первых).


Мемуар, без ничего личного: когда-то давно-давно одна очень любимая тогда мном замечательная девушка пыталась склонить мну, мечтавшего об МФТИ, но обильно плодящего ей длинные письма со стихами и графикой, к поступлению на филфак МГУ (сама она училась уже там на экономфаке), простым доводом:

Поступить на филфак может каждый дурак,
ну а выгнать дурака не поднимется рука.
В общем -- не убедила, хотя потом, когда было уже поздно, несколько жалел. : )

----------


## Aion

> Ибо больше со Скорпио-Драконом поделать ничо низзя.





> Ага. С Марсом-Венерой тоже мало что можно сделать).


Можно, но смена привычного гештальта не всем нравится).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы - безошибочны?
> Вообще очень тяжело читать тест с орфографическими и синтаксическими ошибками, которые Вы зачем-то намеренно делаете, я уже не понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать. Хотите "косить под дурачка" что ли? Вы же не дурак...


Есть такая штука: игра слов, ироническая... Но разве я ею злоупотребляю настолько, что оттоптанное становится нечитаемым? 
Ну непра-а-авда же. : )

Что касается "косить под дурачка", то косит/прикидывается тот, кто объявляет вполне внятный текст, содержащий даже итоговое "по-простому" ... см. чуть выше.
(При этом у меня в лексиконе "дурак" имеет значение никак не оскорбительное, но иносказательное: дурак = непробуждённый, в отличие от мудрого, пробуждённого.

Вообще же -- просто для общего развития -- гляньте краткую статью о термине "дурак"? 
Там, по мне, есть кое-что вполне рациональное. Но -- не настаиваю! : )

А Ваше решение прикинуться кем бы то ни было, чтоб не продолжать проигранный де-факто спор, в котором Вами был допущен ворох ошибочных умозаключений, -- уважаю.

----------


## Нико

> А Ваше решение прикинуться кем бы то ни было, чтоб не продолжать проигранный де-факто спор, в котором Вами был допущен ворох ошибочных умозаключений, -- уважаю.


Вообще-то _де факто_ пишется без дефиса. Но это так, в скобках. ).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще-то _де факто_ пишется без дефиса. Но это так, в скобках. ).


Это так в МГУ учили или Нико сама придумала? %)
Если раскрыть скобки, то "де-факто" есть даже в Википедии, не говоря уж о массе словарей...

----------


## Фил

> А Ваше решение прикинуться кем бы то ни было, чтоб не продолжать проигранный де-факто спор, в котором Вами был допущен ворох ошибочных умозаключений, -- уважаю.


 Я ни с кем не спорил.

----------


## Фил

> Есть такая штука: игра слов, ироническая...


Ироничный человек похож на собаку, которая улыбается и кусает одновременно. ( (с) Сенека)

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2015), Нико (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это так в МГУ учили или Нико сама придумала? %)
> Если раскрыть скобки, то "де-факто" есть даже в Википедии, не говоря уж о массе словарей...


А в латыне есть дефисы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я ни с кем не спорил.


Тогда аз -- тоже. : ) Просто показав, сколько ошибок было сделано в рассуждениях одного из нас...
Так пойдёт? Или будем продолжать спорить, не споря, что -- не ошибок, не в рассуждениях и не сделано?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А в латыне есть дефисы?


Да Вы хоть по-русски-то освойте, что "де-факто" -- не "де факто", а "в латыни" -- не "в латыне"...
Печально улыбаюсь... : )

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда аз -- тоже. : ) Просто показав, сколько ошибок было сделано в рассуждениях одного из нас...
> Так пойдёт? Или будем продолжать спорить, не споря, что -- не ошибок, не в рассуждениях и не сделано?


А Вы что, эталон что-ли?

----------


## Нико

> Да Вы хоть по-русски-то освойте, что "де-факто" -- не "де факто", а "в латыни" -- не "в латыне"...
> Печально улыбаюсь... : )


Я тоже опечалена  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы что, эталон что-ли?


Да нет же... Аз -- нормальный, _как уже объяснялось_, дурак, т.е. не-про-буж-дён-ный.
В общем, ситуация называется "Не упрямьтесь, послушайтесь советов старого опытного дурака". : )
Или -- упрямьтесь и не слушайтесь: так своя глупость целее будет! (Только это тоже -- _совет_, от того же источника.)

----------

Фил (02.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я тоже опечалена


"От многия знания..." %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ироничный человек похож на собаку, которая улыбается и кусает одновременно. ( (с) Сенека)


Ну, уел мну беспардонный Сенека, а?! Нравиццо, да? : )
А петерь : ) объясните мну же, пожалуйста, как соотнести эту лицемерную собаку с игрой слов типа второго в этом предложении или с "окс-юморон"? Ну вот кого она, подлая, там кусила?! И аз ея тута ж накажу! : )

Приводить множественные значения меняющегося во времени и простр-ве термина "ирония" не бу, ибо их -- без счёту, а Вам они -- без разницы. ОК?

----------


## Нико

> Поступить на филфак может каждый дурак,
> ну а выгнать дурака не поднимется рука.
> 
> В общем -- не убедила, хотя потом, когда было уже поздно, несколько жалел. : )


Это и заметно, что жалеете). Но я не с филфаку, как уже говорила))) Я из мерзкой, ограниченной партии иньязников))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это и заметно, что жалеете).


Тонко подмечено очевидное! Но я ж, вроде, и не скрываю? : )
По сути же, не будь я технарём по образованию и литератором-переводчиком... по судьбе, никогда бы, полагаю, не смог сочетать боль-менее бесстрастную аналитику (она -- от точных наук) и сравнительно умелое владение словом (кое -- от гуманитарных). Так что фсё -- путём! : )




> Но я не с филфаку, как уже говорила))) Я из мерзкой, ограниченной партии иньязников))).


(Инь-язников? А есть, мож, ишо и Янъ-язники? : )
Но -- ничо личного, кармой клянусь... : ))
Даже если бы ухитрились закончить фак-т иностр. языков Военного университета Минобороны России.

----------


## Нико

> По сути же, не будь я технарём по образованию и литератором-переводчиком... по судьбе, никогда бы, полагаю, не смог сочетать боль-менее бесстрастную аналитику (она -- от точных наук) и сравнительно умелое владение словом (кое -- от гуманитарных).


Зачем Вы намеренно коверкаете русский язык тогда? 



> Так что фсё -- путём! : )


Слова "фсё" нет в русском языке).




> (Инь-язников? А есть, мож, ишо и Янъ-язники? : )


Конечно, есть, и были).


> Даже если бы ухитрились закончить фак-т иностр. языка Военного университета Минобороны России.


Я сейчас жалею, что не закончила. Ибо было бы полезно))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем Вы намеренно коверкаете русский язык тогда?


Чтоп было нескушно... ну хотя бы мну самому. : )




> Слова "фсё" нет в русском языке).


В сетевом русском есть фсякие слова, каких и в универах не проходют!




> Я сейчас жалею, что не закончила. Ибо было бы полезно))).


Мда, поздняк, как говорят на сетевом : ), метаццо, ибо надо трудиццо, трудиццо и ишо раз трудиццо...

----------


## Нико

> Мда, поздняк, как говорят на сетевом : ), метаццо, ибо надо трудиццо и ишо раз трудиццо...


Ничего, есть женщины в русских селеньях, как говорицо :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего, есть женщины в русских селеньях, как говорицо


Апять грамм. ашыпка/очепятка: правильно образоватыми людьми _трудиццо, говориццо, учиццо, молиццо_ и т.п. фсегда пишуццо токмо через два "ц". Строго! : ))

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Апять грамм. ашыпка/очепятка: правильно образоватыми людьми _трудиццо, говориццо, учиццо, молиццо_ и т.п. фсегда пишуццо токмо через два "ц". Строго! : ))


У нас свои правила руского езыка. Позвольте ужж...

----------


## Юй Кан

> У нас свои правила руского езыка. Позвольте ужж...


Нагам бы -- позволил, но ужжам -- нет! Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi.

----------


## Нико

> Нагам бы -- позволил, но ужжам -- нет! Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi.


А чем bovi не устраивает! Священное же животное!!!

----------


## Дубинин

> А чем bovi не устраивает! Священное же животное!!!


Ещё немного и трансформация закончится (по способу общения- уже вылитые- ты и Дрон)) (кудесница!)

----------


## Нико

> Ещё немного и трансформация закончится (по способу общения- уже вылитые- ты и Дрон)) (кудесница!)


Да, я сама уже заметила даже))).Так что там с Пушкиным и буддизмом?)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чем bovi не устраивает! Священное же животное!!!


Это -- об-раз-но. И потом... ни один же ж bovi -- не Iovi.
Всё б Вам спорить, Нико... %)
А мну уже надоело слова по пустым поводам тасовать. Наотдыхался и пшёл петерь чесна трудиццо без отрыву.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, я сама уже заметила даже))).Так что там с Пушкиным и буддизмом?)))


Кто-ж трясти основы станет Будду, Пушкина, тревожить, 
Рыбным днём- четверг зовётся- хочется чего попроще))

----------


## Нико

> Это -- об-раз-но. И потом... ни один же ж bovi -- не Iovi.
> Всё б Вам спорить, Нико... %)
> А мну уже надоело слова по пустым поводам тасовать. Наотдыхался и пшёл петерь чесна трудиццо без отрыву.


Про Пушкина и буддизм напоследок скажите, чтобы было над чем думать весь вечер!

----------


## Антон Соносон

<...>
В те дни, как мудрость среди тронов
Одна не месит макаронов,
Не ходит в кузницу ковать;
А разве временем лишь скучным
Изволит муз к себе пускать
И перышком своим искусным,
Ни ссоряся никак, ни с кем,
Для общей и своей забавы,
Комедьи пишет, чистит нравы,
И припевает хем, хем, хем.

В те дни, ни с кем как несравненна,
Она с тобою сопряженна,
Нельзя ни в сказках рассказать,
Ни написать пером красиво,
Как милость любит проливать,
Как царствует она правдиво,
Не жжет, не рубит без суда;
А разве кое-как вельможи
И так и сяк, нахмуря рожи,
Тузят иного иногда.

В те дни, как мещет всюду взоры
Она вселенной на рессоры
И весит скипетры царей,
Следы орлов парящих видит
И пресмыкающихся змей;
Разя врагов, не ненавидит,
А только пресекает зло;
Без лат богатырям и в латах
Претит давить лимоны в лапах,
А хочет, чтобы все цвело.

<...> 

Увы! еще ты не внимаешь,
О Счастие! моей мольбе,
Мои обеты презираешь —
Знать, неугоден я тебе.
Но на софах ли ты пуховых,
В тенях ли миртовых, лавровых,
Иль в золотой живешь стране —
Внемли, шепни твоим любимцам,
Вельможам, королям и принцам:
Спокойствие мое во мне!

Г.Р. Державин, На счастие, 1789

----------

Дубинин (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

А девушка из клипа того (основано на реальных событиях), оказывается, более 300 фашистов убила... Снайперша... Фильм сегодня в общероссийский прокат вышел.

----------


## Дубинин

> А девушка из клипа того (основано на реальных событиях), оказывается, более 300 фашистов убила... Снайперша... Фильм сегодня в общероссийский прокат вышел.


Вдохновило? То-же так хочешь? (у вас у буддейцев вроде: "сколько Шакьев не режь, а на всё воля кармы..?")

----------


## Нико

> Вдохновило? То-же так хочешь? (у вас у буддейцев вроде: "сколько Шакьев не режь, а на всё воля кармы..?")


Сейчас вдохновляет почему-то.

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сейчас вдохновляет почему-то.


Борись!- а то Будда- рассердится- молнию пошлёт!

----------


## Нико

> Борись!- а то Будда- рассердится- молнию пошлёт!


За учителей, за Дхарму, за Родину (моё представление о ней), за друзей - буду так делать.

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> За учителей, за Дхарму, за Родину (моё представление о ней), за друзей - буду так делать.


Пока есть такие- фильмо- внушаемые, которые имеют всегда свой маленький ежедневный буддизм- за благополучие тибетской диаспоры в изгнании- можно не беспокоится. Ура!

----------


## Нико

> Пока есть такие- фильмо- внушаемые, которые имеют всегда свой маленький ежедневный буддизм- за благополучие тибетской диаспоры в изгнании- можно не беспокоится. Ура!


Да уж, не беспокойтесь). Ибо органы следят)))

----------


## Буль

> Про Пушкина и буддизм напоследок скажите, чтобы было над чем думать весь вечер!


Разве ты не видишь? Человеку, вероятно, скучно, мутно, одиноко... 
Со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Буль

> Сейчас вдохновляет почему-то.


Курице сначала голову руками своими сверни. Глядишь, передумаешь...

----------

Дубинин (02.04.2015), Паня (03.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Курице сначала голову руками своими сверни. Глядишь, передумаешь...


Да я комара даже не могу убить. Это образно выражаясь))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разве ты не видишь? Человеку, вероятно, скучно, мутно, одиноко... 
> Со всеми вытекающими.


Откуда Бао знает, каково человеку и насколько оно вероятно? : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Да я комара даже не могу убить. Это образно выражаясь))).


Ты их "образно"- в глаз будешь выцеливать? Тут тактика такая- стреляешь одного в ноги обе- он кричит- зовёт, а ты валишь всех- кто его вытащить пытается. Рутина в общем.

----------


## Нико

> Откуда Бао знает, каково человеку и насколько оно вероятно? : )


Неважно, откуда Бао что-то знает или не знает. Просто женщина иной раз попадает в ситуацию, когда ей приходится воевать. Я об этом! Эх, где вы, мужики!!!

----------


## Нико

> Ты их "образно"- в глаз будешь выцеливать? Тут тактика такая- стреляешь одного в ноги обе- он кричит- зовёт, а ты валишь всех- кто его вытащить пытается. Рутина в общем.


Дубинин, ты помнишь, как травил у меня тараканов? У меня ж сострадание зашкаливало)..... Не мешай мне сейчас быть чуть жёстче, по-бодхисаттвенски))).

----------


## Дубинин

> Неважно, откуда Бао что-то знает или не знает. Просто женщина иной раз попадает в ситуацию, когда ей приходится воевать. Я об этом! Эх, где вы, мужики!!!


Ты не увиливай- дев в снайпера берут за иные гормоны- стресс меньше- стрельба точнее, а иначе и не брали-бы ибо проблем нафиг кому-надо, на фронте- без преимуществ.. Тут про твою огневую подготовку речь. На высоте?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неважно, откуда Бао что-то знает или не знает. Просто женщина иной раз попадает в ситуацию, когда ей приходится воевать. Я об этом! Эх, где вы, мужики!!!


Нико, не мешайте, плз, Бао думать вслух про человека, насчёт которого Вы, в отличие от него, не видите даже, насколько ему, вероятно, мутно и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> . Тут про твою огневую подготовку речь. На высоте?


Наверное, уже могу, если речь про шамбалинскую войну))).

----------


## Дэнни

> Наверное, уже могу, если речь про шамбалинскую войну))).


Вам в "Батальоне" не предлагали сниматься? И где на шамбалинскую записывают? Кто Вы вообще по званию теперь?

----------


## Нико

> Вам в "Батальоне" не предлагали сниматься? И где на шамбалинскую записывают? Кто Вы вообще по званию теперь?


Это не имеет значения, где записывают. Главное - точность прицела! Я примерно капитан))) теперь.

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не имеет значения, где записывают. Главное - точность прицела! Я примерно капитан))) теперь.


Сколько у капитана больших звёзд на погонах? (не подсматривать)

----------

Буль (03.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пока есть такие- фильмо- внушаемые, которые имеют всегда свой маленький ежедневный буддизм- за благополучие тибетской диаспоры в изгнании- можно не беспокоится. Ура!


Вы, похоже, хотели сразу большого и вечного...
А он, не менее похоже, собирается из маленького и ежедневного...

----------

Нико (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сколько у капитана больших звёзд на погонах? (не подсматривать)


Три: Будда, Дхарма, Сангха).

----------

Дубинин (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы, похоже, хотели сразу большого и вечного...
> А он, не менее похоже, собирается из маленького и ежедневного...


Кто-ж не хочет: большого  толстого и вечного.. Токмо он вообще теперь не собирается (((

----------


## Юй Кан

> Три: Будда, Дхарма, Сангха).


Эк, Нико, опять маху дала, не назвав четвёртую... %) Хотя всё равно будет неправильно по качеству, но хоть по кол-ву...

----------


## Дубинин

> Три: Будда, Дхарма, Сангха).


Ну! Это целый полковник. (А у капитана четыре маленьких звёздочки((( ))

----------


## Нико

> Эк, Нико, опять маху дала, не назвав четвёртую... %) Хотя всё равно будет неправильно по качеству, но хоть по кол-ву...


Четвёртая -- это тайная звезда, поняли???

----------

Дубинин (02.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Четвёртая -- это тайная звезда, поняли???


Нехорошо таить Гуру, ай как нехорошо...

----------


## Нико

> Нехорошо таить Гуру, ай как нехорошо...


Да я и не таю, на весь свет уже кричу))).

----------


## Буль

> Да я комара даже не могу убить. Это образно выражаясь))).


Бойся образных выражений. Они могут воплотиться. Разве не об этом говорил наш друг?

----------

Нико (03.04.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Просто женщина иной раз попадает в ситуацию, когда ей приходится воевать. Я об этом! Эх, где вы, мужики!!!


_Мария Никифоровна собрала, что велел, даже больше: сала шматок положила да рыбки вяленой. Хотел ругнуть, но передумал: орава-то, что на свадьбе. Сунул в сидор патронов побольше для винтовки и нагана, пару гранат прихватил: мало ли что может случиться.
Хозяйка глядела испуганно, тихо: глаза - на мокром месте. И тянулась, уж так вся тянулась к нему, хоть и не двигалась с места, что Васков не выдержал, руку на голову ее положил:
- Послезавтра вернусь. Либо - крайний срок - в среду.
Заплакала. Эх, бабы, бабы, несчастный вы народ! Мужикам война эта - как зайцу курево, а уж вам-то...
Вышел за околицу, оглядел свою «гвардию»: винтовки чуть прикладом по земле не волочатся.
Вздохнул Васков._

----------

Кузьмич (03.04.2015), Нико (03.04.2015), Фил (03.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Три: Будда, Дхарма, Сангха).


В нашей армии четыре, что вполне. А размер не имеет значения  :Smilie: .

----------


## Балдинг

> склонить мну, мечтавшего об МФТИ,... к поступлению на филфак МГУ 
> В общем -- не убедила


офф.
Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
В целях удовлетворения личного общечеловеческого интереса к Вашей личности, не могли бы развернуть тему.
В итоге Вы учились в МФТИ? Закончили?

----------


## Юй Кан

> офф.
> Здравствуйте, Юй Кан,
> В целях удовлетворения личного общечеловеческого интереса к Вашей личности, не могли бы развернуть тему.
> В итоге Вы учились в МФТИ? Закончили?


Ни первое, ни второе. : )
Поступало нас туда трое из одного выпуска одной и той же школы. Двое -- поступили сразу (они были действительно талантливее меня в физике).
А я, в итоге двух непоступлений в физтех, забил на Москву и закончил Харьк. авиационный.
Оно, как быстро понял, и лучше, потому как к третьему курсу увело мну на долгие годы в прозу/поэзию (и графику/скульптуру), потому радио-инженерное дело дальше служило только для заработка...

----------

Балдинг (03.04.2015)

----------


## sergey

У Юй Кана на его сайте в истории (его) перевода Дао Дэ Цзин есть автобиографические заметки, если что.))

----------

Юй Кан (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> У Юй Кана на его сайте в истории (его) перевода Дао Дэ Цзин есть автобиографические заметки, если что.))


Как заглянуть на сайт Юй Кана и погрузиться в интересные исследования Даосизма?

----------


## Юй Кан

Дэнни, в профиле каждого участника в левой колонке вверху есть линк на его персональный сайт/домашн. страничку, если таковой/-ая у него имеется.
Но на моём daolao.ru буддийских материалов и текстов по объёму уже поболе будет, чем даосских. : )

Цирк: в теме "Пушкин и буддизм" зашло о "Юй Кан и даосизм", что приходится срочно корректировать на "... и буддизм". : ))

Собственно в тему.

Наглядный пример того, как несомненный (для тех, кто/что понимает : ) буддист (и кто угодно ещё, ибо всеобъятен же : ) АСП работал со сложнейшей душераздирающей привязанностью.
Написав величайший шедевр, отражающий чью угодно привязанность к женской красоте "Я помню чудное мгновенье...", посвящённый известно кому, и сознавая всю неодолимую силу этой привязанности, он создаёт изумительный по краткости и глубине дистих, способствующий хотя бы частичному избавлению от неё:

У Анны Керны
ножки скверны.
Такие дела... %)

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У Анны Керны
> ножки скверны.


Глубокоуважаемый Юн Кан,
Когда я злая (а злая очень я сегодня),
Вы просто обязаны мне объяснить
Про Пушкина и буддизм тут.

И не намёками, а по сути).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Глубокоуважаемый Юн Кан,
> Когда я злая (а злая очень я сегодня),
> Вы просто обязаны мне объяснить
> Про Пушкина и буддизм тут.


Dixi. : )

----------


## Нико

> Dixi. : )


"Дикси" -- это сеть магазинов.

----------


## Дэнни

> Собственно в тему.
> 
> Наглядный пример того, как несомненный (для тех, кто/что понимает : ) буддист (и кто угодно ещё, ибо всеобъятен же : ) АСП работал со сложнейшей душераздирающей привязанностью.
> Написав величайший шедевр, отражающий чью угодно привязанность к женской красоте "Я помню чудное мгновенье...", посвящённый известно кому, и сознавая всю неодолимую силу этой привязанности, он создаёт изумительный по краткости и глубине дистих, способствующий хотя бы частичному избавлению от неё:
> 
> У Анны Керны
> ножки скверны.
> Такие дела... %)


Боюсь, что это не для уравновешивания привязанносmи в принципе, а в сторону некоторой разочарованности теми  своими проекциями ума , которые он направил на этот объект своего вдохновения!

----------

Нико (04.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я считаю, что, если уж про ПУШКИНА тема началась, не стоит отделываться мелкими цитатами про чьи-то там "скверные ножки". Нужно брать глобально, по существу. "На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля". Что думал Пушкин, когда это писал? Или цитировал???

----------


## Дэнни

> Я считаю, что, если уж про ПУШКИНА тема началась, не стоит отделываться мелкими цитатами про чьи-то там "скверные ножки". Нужно брать глобально, по существу. "На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля". Что думал Пушкин, когда это писал? Или цитировал???


Ну вот на 11-ой странице, мы как бы и подошли  к разрешению  этого животрепещущего вопроса! Я думаю, он был пьян накануне и ему хотелось покоя, но больная от похмелья  голова сулила  покой, только через некоторые волевые усилия!

----------

Кузьмич (04.04.2015), Нико (04.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я считаю, что, если уж про ПУШКИНА тема началась, не стоит отделываться мелкими цитатами про чьи-то там "скверные ножки". Нужно брать глобально, по существу. "На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля". Что думал Пушкин, когда это писал? Или цитировал???


"На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля"- Слезая с Анны Керн, в серцах поэт бормочет...
Обед, минет, кларнет.. и счастья нет- как нет..(Решительно сегодя рифмуется "не очень"(((

----------

Мяснов (04.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот на 11-ой странице, мы как бы и подошли  к разрешению  этого животрепещущего вопроса! Я думаю, он был пьян накануне и ему хотелось покоя, но больная от похмелья  голова сулила  покой, только через некоторые волевые усилия!


Это можно понять. А нирвана-то, нирвана, где у Пушкина?

----------


## Дэнни

> Это можно понять. А нирвана-то, нирвана, где у Пушкина?


Не  знаю,  смотря, где он был накануне! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (04.04.2015), Нико (04.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> "На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля"- Слезая с Анны Керн, в серцах поэт бормочет...
> Обед, минет, кларнет.. и счастья нет- как нет..(Решительно сегодя рифмуется "не очень"(((


 Помогу:
             "На свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля"
               вставая с Анны Керн поэт  доволен
               но тут корсет, кларнет
                                и тот еще в шкафу сопернишка-корнет

                             поэт уж чуть не взялся за кастет,но молвил:
               "откуда ж  взяться  счастью, если же покою нет!!!?"

----------


## Нико

Нет, весь я не умру. Ведь есть покой и воля...
Хотя, конечно, счастья в этом мире нет.
Сейчас придут Дубинин и Юй Кан... Доколе
Соперником моим будет отчаянный корнет?

----------

Дубинин (04.04.2015), Кузьмич (04.04.2015), Паня (05.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

Подпись: Аннико Керн!!? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нико

> Подпись: Аннико Керн!!?


Подпись: "я" :Cool:

----------


## Дэнни

> Подпись: "я"


Я спокойная и волевая!!?

----------


## Нико

> Я спокойная и волевая!!?


-ный и -ой).

----------


## Дэнни

> -ный и -ой).


Грамотно! Бессоница?

----------


## Нико

> Грамотно! Бессоница?


Да. Но дело не в этом. Выше был написан ответ Пушкина, если бы он сейчас сидел на БФ).

----------


## Дэнни

> Да.


Теперь есть средство! Одно и тоже стихотворение Пушкина  на   ночь!



> Но дело не в этом. Выше был написан ответ Пушкина, если бы он сейчас сидел на БФ).


Где ответ ? Сознание Пушкина подсказало Вам , как бы  он ответил?

----------


## Нико

> Где ответ ? Сознание Пушкина подсказало Вам , как бы  он ответил?


Нужно же когда-то духовно дорасти до сознания Пушкина, вы ж понимаете...

----------


## Дэнни

> Нужно же когда-то духовно дорасти до сознания Пушкина, вы ж понимаете...


   О чем речь! Вы уже где то очень рядом ! Можно Вас попросиmь что нибудь из раннего?

----------


## Нико

> О чем речь! Вы уже где то очень рядом ! Можно Вас попросиmь что нибудь из раннего?


Нет, пока Сергей Горец не даст нам аллюзию на раннего Пушкина и буддизм, будем ждать...

----------

Кузьмич (04.04.2015)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А нирвана-то, нирвана, где у Пушкина?


покой и есть нирвана, счастье у Пушкина = покой, запостил сюда отрывки из стихов его Учителя о счастье (в полной версии 22 оборота, всю правду не стал выкладывать, оберегая слабые умы), см. 174 пост, самого Гаврилы Романовича передача, он и про мудрость ясно высказался, и про счастие, где его искать

встречались они единожды, в Царском Селе, так Александр Сергеевич вспоминал об этой встрече:
"Я прочел мои «Воспоминания в Царском Селе», стоя в двух шагах от Державина. Я не в силах описать состояния души моей: когда дошел я до стиха, где упоминаю имя Державина, голос мой отроческий зазвенел, а сердце забилось с упоительным восторгом…

Не помню, как я кончил свое чтение, не помню, куда убежал. Державин был в восхищении; он меня требовал, и хотел меня обнять… Меня искали, но не нашли…"

----------


## Буль

Песня для Нико.




Высоко поднимем все кубок веселья 
И жадно прильнем мы устами; 
Нам дорог всегда светлый миг наслажденья, 
Так выпьем, друзья, за него. 

Ловите счастья миг златой, 
Его тяжка утрата; 
Промчится без возврата 
Он с жизнью молодой.

Как пенится светлая влага в бокале, 
Так в сердце кипит пусть любовь! 

В словах этой песни глубокая правда, 
Ее не принять невозможно; 
Верьте, что все в этом мире ничтожно 
И важно веселье одно. 

Любовь не век в душе живет, 
Лета не в нашей воле. 
Цветок, поблекший в поле, 
Опять не зацветет. 

Ловите, ловите минуты веселья, 
Пока их рок дает.

----------

Дубинин (04.04.2015), Нико (04.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

Какая вакханалия! Не эт не по-буддийски!

----------


## Дэнни

> Нет, пока Сергей Горец не даст нам аллюзию на раннего Пушкина и буддизм, будем ждать...


  Будем ждать! А я стишок ,мантру и спать!

----------


## Нико

> Песня для Нико.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Высоко поднимем все кубок веселья 
> И жадно прильнем мы устами; 
> Нам дорог всегда светлый миг наслажденья, 
> Так выпьем, друзья, за него. 
> ...


Спасибо, Бао, это то, что доктор прописал).

----------


## Нико

> встречались они единожды, в Царском Селе, так Александр Сергеевич вспоминал об этой встрече:
> "Я прочел мои «Воспоминания в Царском Селе», стоя в двух шагах от Державина. Я не в силах описать состояния души моей: когда дошел я до стиха, где упоминаю имя Державина, голос мой отроческий зазвенел, а сердце забилось с упоительным восторгом…
> 
> Не помню, как я кончил свое чтение, не помню, куда убежал. Державин был в восхищении; он меня требовал, и хотел меня обнять… Меня искали, но не нашли…"


Это, видимо, гуру-йога...

----------


## Буль

> Спасибо, Бао, это то, что доктор прописал).


Да не за что. Как ты объясняла? Синхронистичность по Юнгу?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Да не за что. Как ты объясняла? Синхронистичность по Юнгу?


Не надо тут Юнга всуе.... (Ещё Юнга тут не хватало)  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Не надо тут Юнга всуе.... (Ещё Юнга тут не хватало)


Да я не спец по Юнгу, просто такое словосочетание от тебя запомнил.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Да я не спец по Юнгу, просто такое словосочетание от тебя запомнил.


Это, должно быть, глутамат натрия повлиял на меня особым образом).

----------

Буль (04.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну вот на 11-ой странице, мы как бы и подошли  к разрешению  этого животрепещущего вопроса! Я думаю, он был пьян накануне и ему хотелось покоя, но больная от похмелья  голова сулила  покой, только через некоторые волевые усилия!


Собрать всю волю в кулак, и несмотря на отвращение, похмелиться?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет, весь я не умру. Ведь есть покой и воля...
> Хотя, конечно, счастья в этом мире нет.
> Сейчас придут Дубинин и Юй Кан... Доколе
> Соперником моим будет отчаянный корнет?


Если позволите, сокращу "для младших классов":

 - Нет, весь я не умру! Сейчас придет Дубинин.     :Big Grin:  (И Сергей Горец, конечно)

----------

Дубинин (04.04.2015), Нико (04.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> - Нет, весь я не умру! Сейчас придет Дубинин.     (И Сергей Горец, конечно)


Кузьмич, нельзя так смешить в полчетвёртого утра.... Тема-то серьёзная вроде изначально была!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (04.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Боюсь, что это не для уравновешивания привязанносmи в принципе, а в сторону некоторой разочарованности теми  своими проекциями ума , которые он направил на этот объект своего вдохновения!


Не бойтесь, Вы почти правильно поняли главное: иронию, напитавшую тематическую часть моего поста.
Но почему поняли так сурово?! %)

(Ирония, в данном случае, это когда говорится одно, а подразумевается обратное... : )




> Какая вакханалия! Не эт не по-буддийски!


Суров, ох и суров же... %) Да фсё с воскликами...
Ну чистый хина-махаянец. : ))

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Высоко поднимем все кубок веселья 
> И жадно прильнем мы устами; 
> Нам дорог всегда светлый миг наслажденья, 
> Так выпьем, друзья, за него...


Поднимем бокалы, 
содвинем их разом
и, трезвы пока мы --
"Да здравствует разум!"
Или -- так:

Есть -- опрокинь!
Вглядись в пустое дно...
Оно так пусто, что ты там увидел?
Держу пари, что -- то же: ни-че-го.
Пусть мир -- вино, но сам ты будь невинен!
: )

----------


## Дэнни

> Это, должно быть, глутамат натрия повлиял на меня особым образом).


 Как без этого!!?

----------


## Дэнни

> Не бойтесь, Вы почти правильно поняли главное: иронию, напитавшую тематическую часть моего поста.
> Но почему поняли так сурово?! %)
> 
> (Ирония, в данном случае, это когда говорится одно, а подразумевается обратное... : )


В каждой иронии есть доля сожаления, что не высказана прямая правда! Это я об безысходной очаровываемости поэтов. 





> Суров, ох и суров же... %) Да фсё с воскликами...
> Ну чистый хина-махаянец. : ))


Хино-махаяно-ваджраянец  и тоже  очень ироничный!)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каждой иронии есть доля сожаления, что не высказана прямая правда! Это я об безысходной очаровываемости поэтов.


О доле сожаления по поводу невысказанности прямой правды -- это выдумка/привнесение. Ведь в случае с обсуждаемыми пушкинскими антитезами обе являются правдой. (Вторая -- эпиграммной, язвительной... Но она и не была никогда опубликована при жизни поэта, сохранившись, насколько помню, в записках или дневниках.)




> Хино-махаяно-ваджраянец  и тоже  очень ироничный!)


Если и это -- ирония, то... %) Но уж очень похоже на игривый аутокомплимент.

Ладно, не буду развивать аналитику иронично-пустого по сути... : )

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, весь я не умру. Ведь есть покой и воля...
> Хотя, конечно, счастья в этом мире нет.
> Сейчас придут Дубинин и Юй Кан... Доколе
> Соперником моим будет отчаянный корнет?


Фантазия, лишь дам, себя обожествляет, корнетов-юнкеров, вокруг  расположив,
Но прост- мужской мотив, помериться членАми, с соперником своим- Природа им велит.

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015), Мяснов (04.04.2015), Паня (05.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... помериться членАми, с соперником своим- Природа им велит.


Мара-природа, какою обладают все хоть-что-то чувствующие (кроме правильно пробуждённых : ), велит и не такое! : )

----------

Дэнни (04.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> О доле сожаления по поводу невысказанности прямой правды -- это выдумка/привнесение. Ведь в случае с обсуждаемыми пушкинскими антитезами обе являются правдой. (Вторая -- эпиграммной, язвительной... Но она и не была никогда опубликована при жизни поэта, сохранившись, насколько помню, в записках или дневниках.)


Ну вот в движении  от одной  правды к другой  и включается фактор, когда происходит тот эмоциональный перепад и когда что то лучше  спрятать под видом иронии.



> Если и это -- ирония, то... %) Но уж очень похоже на игривый аутокомплимент.
> 
> Ладно, не буду развивать аналитику иронично-пустого по сути... : )


Ну проценты иронии могут и меняться в зависимости от смысла и засмысла "ироничной игры". А что касается ян ,то для меня Буддизм действительно многолик и универсален и начать можно с любого входа лишь бы было за кем следовать по этому направлению!

----------


## Дубинин

Обезлюдел, что- то форум, накануне Воскресенья, Православного святого- вербным что в миру зовётся.
Поутихли, вражьи силы, демоны и сомны бесов. Не по силам им тягаться, с силой Праздника Святого!

----------

Aion (26.05.2019), Альбина (12.04.2015), Кузьмич (05.04.2015), Мяснов (06.04.2015), Паня (06.04.2015), Фил (06.04.2015)

----------


## Aion

Пушкин и теперь живее всех живых,
Если жить вам довелось в России.
И буль буль меняя на пых пых
Не спалите миссию мессии)

----------

